# Naruto Chapter 635 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Jun 12, 2013)

Predict away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Rosi (Jun 12, 2013)

I predict the same boring transitional stuff for 2 more chapters. Then in the last chapter of the volume something huge will happen.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Jun 12, 2013)

*Dark clouds are getting close...*

Will Orochimaru save this manga by murdering Tsunade while she's still torn up like Frieza?

What do you think the title phrase could mean?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 12, 2013)

*Orochimaru to the rescue*

As expected as it was, what do you think will happen next?


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jun 12, 2013)

Orochimaru and Karin will combine their efforts and "resurrect" five kages, they ask why he does this and what his goals are and after the answer theyproceed to the battlefield directly. Juubi gets another power up(or he somehow counters New Sasuke-Naruto jutsu), while Madara begins his fight with real Hashirama. Sasuke and Naruto murders every single Juubi mob and continue harassasing Juubi. The Hokages enter the fight.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Jun 12, 2013)

Why can't he just be a proper bad boy and kill them?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 12, 2013)

Nothing will happen in the next chapter AGAIN!!!!!!!!!
but only to make myself feel batter I would say the final form of the Juubi! -_-


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 12, 2013)

I predict scene switch to the Gokages, and then possibly to Kakashi and Obito. 

(I really want them to get whatever the fuck it is that they're doing in polygon land over with so the plot can progress)


----------



## Sango-chan (Jun 12, 2013)

Orochimaru will help Tsunade, but with a price, I think Orochimaru wants to be hokage and maybe something more, either way she is at his mercy. Tsunade is cutting it very,_very_ close to life and death as we know it. 

Sauske is leaving out some WAY minor details that might dig himself into a deeper whole, if he doest come clean........after Sai's and Juuho (however you spell his name) chit-chat......Shit is starting to look suspicious......


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 12, 2013)

Oro and co. save the kages, but Tsunade dies despite their efforts. 

She passes will of fire on to him.


----------



## vered (Jun 12, 2013)

amaterasu will turn out useless against the juubi as he will transform into his final form.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 12, 2013)

*Editors...I remember "Carnage has arrived on the battlefield"*

Yeah I'm not falling for it again. Unless its Obito thats about to come back and wreck shit. But I doubt it has anything to do with orochimaru or Sasuke. Oh yeah. Just so yall dont forget. Incoming Sage Mode Suckas


----------



## Gabe (Jun 12, 2013)

With the juubi down seemingly the kages a d sasuke attack the alliance


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 12, 2013)

*Kirin?*

dark clouds getting close.....
Link removed


----------



## Lezu (Jun 12, 2013)

I really hope to see Kirin one more time... Such an awesome jutsu.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 12, 2013)

I pray. I really hope we get to see this technique again


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 12, 2013)

If Kirin wrecks the Juubi or blows through a Bijuudama or something insane like that, I'm gonna go on a trolling spree.

Because "I told you so."


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 12, 2013)

Well I think that we'll see that the Enton FRS didn't really do anything permanent to the juubi and then we'll see Orochimaru and the other kages's interaction.
Or almost the full chapter will be about the latter and only in the end we'll see what the Enton FRS did to juubi.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

- Oro doing stuff with the 5 Kage
- Tsunade dies
- Ends with Juubi transforming again, Enton FRS had barely any effect


----------



## Sango-chan (Jun 12, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> - Oro doing stuff with the 5 Kage
> - Tsunade dies
> - Ends with Juubi transforming again, Enton FRS had barely any effect



- No one really "Dies" in _Naruto_  she could be revived  and  Join the rest of the kage zombie puppets 

-But I think that juubi is not going to last too long and the focus will shift to Orochimaru and Sasuke, we will learn they're true motives.......for some reason I'm think _dictatorship_.......


----------



## Bringer (Jun 12, 2013)

I predict next chapter only stars Tsunade and Orochimaru have a conversation 


Do it Kishi


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 12, 2013)

*Cue: Sannin reunion memories and feels now*

Finally, next chapter we get to see Tsunade again. I'll be pleased if the entire chapter revolves around Tsunade/Orochimaru/Jiraiya and/or the Kages.

I've been waiting for this for 30+ chapters. It's time to get good, and time to get interesting.

Will Tsunade convert Orochimaru to the ideology of the Will of Fire? I certainly hope not. He's the best villain, in my opinion.

Will they have Sannin memories/flashback? I sure hope so.

Will Tsunade die?

Not a chance in hell. 

I literally cannot wait until next week. This is torture.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 12, 2013)

*Chapter 635 Prediction:*   The Final Form

Thinking the Juubi has been defeated, but quite the opposite.   The skin was burnt off and the fire was no effect, the final form of the Juubi emerges.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 12, 2013)

I predict Sasuke is up to something with the Juubi and will use it to burn everything down. . . somehow. 



LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'll be pleased if the* entire chapter revolves around Tsunade/Orochimaru/Jiraiya *



pek


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 12, 2013)

We learn that Bunta is busy recovering Jiraiya from the bottom of the ocean. Jiraiya actually managed to survive. On the verge of death- the second time- he was rescued by a well-endowed shinobi mermaid who nursed him back to health. Jiraiya fell in love with her and decided to marry her and forgot about the rest of the world until Bunta arrived to drag him back into the fray. 

Note: This is a serious prediction, because it just sounds like the ridiculous fanservice Kishi has been treating us to these last several weeks.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jun 12, 2013)

Karin will be bitten by Tsunade to fuse her severed halves together and Karin will moan more than she has with Sasuke.

Just as planned. 



bearzerger said:


> We learn that Bunta is busy recovering Jiraiya from the bottom of the ocean. Jiraiya actually managed to survive. On the verge of death- the second time- he was rescued by a well-endowed shinobi mermaid who nursed him back to health. Jiraiya fell in love with her and decided to marry her and forgot about the rest of the world until Bunta arrived to drag him back into the fray.
> 
> Note: This is a serious prediction, because it just sounds like the ridiculous fanservice Kishi has been treating us to these last several weeks.



And that mermaid's name will be Konan.


----------



## Kiyumi (Jun 12, 2013)

Kishi proves again, that all villians in this manga, who are not called Deidara, becoming Softtoys.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 12, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> We learn that Bunta is busy recovering Jiraiya from the bottom of the ocean. Jiraiya actually managed to survive. On the verge of death- the second time- he was rescued by a well-endowed shinobi mermaid who nursed him back to health. Jiraiya fell in love with her and decided to marry her and forgot about the rest of the world until Bunta arrived to drag him back into the fray.
> 
> Note: This is a serious prediction, because it just sounds like the ridiculous fanservice Kishi has been treating us to these last several weeks.



Hopefully this is true. Atleast it won't be edo-tensei


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jun 12, 2013)

*so when we gonna see Obito and Kakashi tho !?*

not saying this chapter sucks but i wanna see ma baybeez.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 12, 2013)

I suppose when the juubi will reach his final form.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jun 12, 2013)

Glutamminajr said:


> I suppose when the juubi will reach his final form.



i guess...i wonder if one of 'em will die....


----------



## Nic (Jun 12, 2013)

after everyone is gone.


----------



## Abz (Jun 12, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> not saying this chapter sucks but i wanna see ma baybeez.



Ye i do too 



Glutamminajr said:


> I suppose when the juubi will reach his final form.



difinitely suggesting the point that the final form of the juubi is going to be worth their time 



TheDivineOneDannii said:


> i guess...i wonder if *one of 'em will die*....



Go read Obito's flashback again................................. 

they'll both be alive and kicking when they reappear from kamui... though I'm pretty sure Obito will be the one dying. 

...in the end....


----------



## The Inevitable Llama (Jun 12, 2013)

We'll get a glimpse of what they're up to in the series' epilogue.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jun 12, 2013)

i want to see their ass now.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 12, 2013)

RaptorRage said:


> Karin will be bitten by Tsunade to fuse her severed halves together and Karin will moan more than she has with Sasuke.
> 
> Just as planned.
> 
> ...



I was thinking more along the lines of 



mayumi said:


> Hopefully this is true. Atleast it won't be edo-tensei



Since Oro is alive despite having been killed like three times and Tsunade is alive despite having literally been cut in two hours ago Jiraiya's survival is no big deal anymore.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

End of volume most likely.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 12, 2013)

i sense orochimaru being a good guy...... the rage of NF..... alot of horse shit from kishi just you wait


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

I pray to Old Gods and New, I hope Tsunade dies.

Sakura took the torch now, there is no need to her anymore.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 12, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> We learn that Bunta is busy recovering Jiraiya from the bottom of the ocean. Jiraiya actually managed to survive. On the verge of death- the second time- he was rescued by a well-endowed shinobi mermaid who nursed him back to health. Jiraiya fell in love with her and decided to marry her and forgot about the rest of the world until Bunta arrived to drag him back into the fray.
> 
> Note: This is a serious prediction, because it just sounds like the ridiculous fanservice Kishi has been treating us to these last several weeks.





Seems legit.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Will Tsunade die?
> 
> Not a chance in hell.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 12, 2013)

Either in 3 chapters or 





The Inevitable Llama said:


> We'll get a glimpse of what they're up to in the series' epilogue.






But I agree. Kishi, show us at least one panel next chap


----------



## MovingFlash415 (Jun 12, 2013)

Sasuke refuses to extinguish the black flames.  Naruto and Sakura are dismayed and confused once again.

Sakura cries but keeps healing people, tries to get them out of the way of the black flames; Naruto challenges Sasuke to a fight.

Tsunade reveals that Karin is the grandniece of Mito (so the granddaughter of one of Mito's siblings).  Asks why she is siding with Orochimaru.  Orochimaru kills Tsunade, then details his plan to Suigetsu and Karin.  More hints of SuiKa. 

Meanwhile on the battlefield, Sasuke makes a fatal proclamation - still intends to be Hokage, but somehow plans to punish a lot of people first, ruling by fear.

Madara continues to twiddle his thumbs, waiting for the real Hashirama to show up (possibly turns against Sasuke if Sasuke tries to attack the reanimated Hashirama, since no one fights Hashirama but Madara).


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Jun 12, 2013)

BE A FUCKING TSUNADE AND OROCHIMARU CHAPTER PLEASE!

I've waited too long to see Tsunade again. 

But don't make her die Kishi.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 12, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> But don't make her die Kishi.



Kishi's just going to make her old. 

Tsunade's been given immunity to death.


----------



## eurytus (Jun 12, 2013)

MovingFlash415 said:


> Meanwhile on the battlefield, Sasuke makes a fatal proclamation - still intends to be Hokage, but somehow plans to punish a lot of people first, ruling by fear.



he doesn't have to become hokage to do that, he should just help Obito complete his plan then kill Obito, and he can then use his tsukoyomi to make everyone kill themselves, or kill their loved ones or whatever he finds appropriately evil


----------



## Abz (Jun 12, 2013)

The 'Dark clouds' thing isn't referring to Kirin....

It's referring to something bad is going to happen 

pretty ironic timing considering we'll see how bad Tsunade's condition is next chapter....


----------



## takL (Jun 12, 2013)

"finally (they) smashed10b!? But then, omunious clouds hang low and.."

10b goes to its final form!!


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 12, 2013)

takL said:


> "finally (they) smashed10b!? *But then, omunious clouds hang low and.."*
> 
> 10b goes to its final form!!


Oro kills Tsunade, called it last week.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 12, 2013)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I predict next chapter only stars Tsunade and Orochimaru have a conversation
> 
> 
> Do it Kishi


I'd certainly enjoy that, the Juubi fight is a snorefest right now.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 12, 2013)

Oro/Tsunade talk.

I can't see the Gokage still being there, cause I could have sworn she was going to save all of them.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jun 12, 2013)

i don't care much to see either one of them right now. We all have a basic idea of what's coming, why be so anxious to see it?


----------



## Kirin (Jun 12, 2013)

Obito will likely appear at the end of the volume as Moon just commented.


----------



## PopoTime (Jun 12, 2013)

Picture this, after Orochimaru's business with the Gokage is over and he reenters the battlefield.

Juubihas just broken the four hokage barrier and begins to transform.

All hope seems lost, until Orochimaru casts Edo-Tensei.

Its the 4th coffin stopped by Hiruzen in Part 1.

Hiruzen and Minato be like lol dafuq

Orochimaru explains that he thought he obtained Minato's DNA from a Hiraishin Kunai in his bedroom, turns out though he was suprised at what he got instead.

The coffin lid bursts open as a great pressure is felt across the entire battlefield.

The chapter ends with a whole page of Kushina Uzumaki's glorious return to the Narutoverse, bringing new hope for a Strong independent Uzumaki woman, who dont need no Sasuke.


----------



## Abz (Jun 12, 2013)

takL said:


> "finally (they) smashed10b!? But then, omunious clouds hang low and.."
> 
> *10b goes to its final form*!!



This is it!!!


----------



## Njaa (Jun 12, 2013)

-Half chapter of Oro and company chatting with the kages
-Other half of chappy dealing with the alliance starting its attack against the juubi fodders
-Madara continues to chill while fantasizing about Hashi

Beyond that I'm expecting Obito to come out of kamuiland with an unconscious Kakashi and Juubi to FINALLY begin it's final transformation in the 636-637 chapters.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 12, 2013)

Madara will finally step in to put the flames down, and then Juubi becomes complete.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 12, 2013)

I predict Orochimaru and Tsunade talking. I am completely on the fence on how this is gonna turn out.

And...



takL said:


> "finally (they) smashed10b!? But then, omunious clouds hang low and.."
> 
> 10b goes to its final form!!



This.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 12, 2013)

takL said:


> "finally (they) smashed10b!? But then, omunious clouds hang low and.."
> 
> 10b goes to its final form!!



       

God Mode Naruto soon.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 12, 2013)

final form time hopefully for the juubi. Also i expect the juubi to turn of the flames by himself. he has a rinnegan/sharingan hybrid i expect him to use the techs


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 12, 2013)

takL said:


> "finally (they) smashed10b!? But then, omunious clouds hang low and.."
> 
> 10b goes to its final form!!



Does this mean we're finally going to get some despair?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 12, 2013)

takL said:


> "finally (they) smashed10b!? But then, omunious clouds hang low and.."
> 
> 10b goes to its final form!!


Oh shit guys! This is it! 

The ultimate pinnacle of power in the Narutoverse finally rears its head!

Kakashi and Obito should be coming back soon too if this is the case.


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 13, 2013)

takL said:


> "finally (they) smashed10b!? But then, omunious clouds hang low and.."
> 
> 10b goes to its final form!!


 So the last 2 chapters were fillers? All those power show case was just filler?  ( bar the last panel when Oro found Tsunade)
Mad won't get wood served to him yet? No Kakabito?


----------



## Rai (Jun 13, 2013)

takL said:


> "finally (they) smashed10b!? But then, omunious clouds hang low and.."
> 
> *10b goes to its final form!!*



That is your prediction or it will happen in the next chapter?


----------



## Rosi (Jun 13, 2013)

takL said:


> "finally (they) smashed10b!? But then, omunious clouds hang low and.."
> 
> 10b goes to its final form!!



Hope you're right 

But I think Kishi will milk it till the last chapter of the volume. So 2 more fillers.
The next one will probably be mostly OroTsu talk, maybe Oro will shed some light on Sauce's true motivations.

And I really hope Obito will be there to see Juubi finally transformating. I mean, the dude spent almost all his life to revive this shit and he won't even see it in its full power?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 13, 2013)

takL said:


> "finally (they) smashed10b!? But then, omunious clouds hang low and.."
> 
> *10b goes to its final form!*!



yes maybe the juubi will do something now and kill others until naruto goes rikudou mode with bijuu's chakra

Clouds ? i smell a huge ass juubi that can reach clouds ???


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm so hyped for next chapter.


----------



## Abz (Jun 13, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> Does this mean we're finally going to get some despair?



Ya know....I bloody hope we do...

Naruto has yet to feel that emotion....utterly 

and if it happens...... i'm going to enjoy it....


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 13, 2013)

Abz, despair will only assist Naruto in oneshotting Madara.


----------



## Abz (Jun 13, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Abz, despair will only assist Naruto in oneshotting Madara.





C'mon Batman we all know that Madz is hashi's territory


----------



## takL (Jun 13, 2013)

Raizel said:


> That is your prediction or it will happen in the next chapter?



the quoted bit is from ohahas script and the last line is what i gathered from it. mmaybe not in the next chap but i believe its bound to happen sooner than later.  i cant see 10b exiting without showing its true form.


----------



## Addy (Jun 13, 2013)

takL said:


> "finally (they) smashed10b!? But then, omunious clouds hang low and.."
> 
> 10b goes to its final form!!



sasuke or orochimaru turn evil


----------



## Trojan (Jun 13, 2013)

I predicts people complaining about how the final form of the Juubi is UGLY, and he should have been
Beautiful/ Handsome, or perhaps even a princess  forgetting that it's a monster. !_!


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 13, 2013)

takL said:


> "finally (they) smashed10b!? But then, omunious clouds hang low and.."
> 
> 10b goes to its final form!!



This can go either way at this point.

Either a big disappointment or finally something epic.

For me:


----------



## takL (Jun 13, 2013)

my short term prediction tends to be crap. hell i thought hashs original was actually with oro cos oro said hed accompany hash.



Addy said:


> sasuke or orochimaru turn evil



i dont think so. i dont see the point. basically sasuke isnt good at acting plus hes been always for justice.
even if oro and sasuke edn up controling 10b to rule the world i doubt the motive should be evil. 

i predict half of the next chap to be with oro karin suigetsu and tsunade and the othwe kages. 
i think katsuyu being available for sakura means tsunade finished healing the other kages and had her body mended. whether shes still alive or not she must be looking very old ater having healed the other moribund kages. 
aaand maybe well see jiraiya soon.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 13, 2013)

Addy said:


> sasuke or orochimaru turn evil


you know, if one of them will turn...i would prefer them in this together 

if Orochimaru will turn evil, let Sasuke be in a third side with him and taka, i dont know, it wont feel right anymore to have Sasuke on the other side while Orochimaru is around, mainly now that Sasuke got his snakes back.

Personally i dont think they will be evil, but they wont be fluffy and playing konoha either, i want them as gray as ever. I want more Sasuke and Orochimaru interaction too, let them turn on each other later and have their final fight.

I just got the feeling now, after seeing team 7 together and k9...it feels like Sasuke doesnt belong there anymore. The fact that Juugo is by the side watching is making my heart hurt, Sasuke cant leave taka for konoha, he belongs with them now.


----------



## ErenKyojin (Jun 14, 2013)

*NARUTO MANGA 635 PREDICTION [by ErenKyojin]*

( ) : Actions
[ ] : Thoughts
SFX : Sound Effects
 ENJOY READING ​
*Spoiler*: __ 



*MANGA 635 : HEALING THE DEAD*​
*SFX : LAND!! LAND!! LAND!!*
(A blow of wind breezes through their hair)
*OROCHIMARU :* *You don't seem to be holding up so well.... Tsunade.*
*SUIGETSU :* *[*_ Ehhh? Lord Orochimaru acting wise. _*]*
*KARIN :* (adjusts her goggles) *Eheheeh?!! What happened here?*
*TSUNADE :* (blinks her eyes) (looking at three blurry images standing infront of her)* Ka..tsuy...suyu... Who...Who are?*
(A small version of Katsuyu is shown)
*KATSUYU :* (looking at Tsunade) *Don't push your self Lady Tsunade.* (turns) *What are you up to? Lord Orochimaru?
SFX : RAISE...WALK..STOP*
(Orochimaru stands near Tsunade)
*OROCHIMARU :* *Nothing cruel... Katsuyu. *(looks at Tsunade's panting face)* [*_ She's still holding herself... The Will of Fire still burning.... Just like them _*]*
(A huge panel showing Hashirama's, Tobirama's, Hiruzen's, Minato's, Jiraiya's, Naruto's, Itachi's images in the background surrounding Orochimaru from all sides)
*OROCHIMARU :* *It makes me cry to see you like this... Tsunade.*
(Katsuyu starts healing Tsunade)

(remembers)
*[*_
*HIRUZEN :* _(pierced by the snake sword)_ When they are protecting something important... that's when a shinobi's true strength appears...
_*]*

(Tsunade's hair is freely flowing in the air)
(Her forehead mark is half faded away)
(Her healing hands are placed on Gaara's and Mei's body lying unconscious on both sides of her body)
(Tsuchikage's and Raikage's body is shown at the behind Katsuyu lying on the ground)
(Tsuchikage's body is covered with blood)
(Raikage is lying on the ground with a hole on his bloodstained coat on his back with no marks on his back)
*KATSUYU :** Lord Raikage is unconscious...*
*OROCHIMARU :** Looks like Raikage and Tsuchikage ate up her half mark.*
*KATSUYU :* *Lady Tsunade was able to heal Lord Raikage till now. Lord Tsuchikage is already dead. Sh-*
*OROCHIMARU :* *Detailed information comes later. Let me take a look at Tsunade.*
*OROCHIMARU :* *Karin...*
*KARIN :* *.....*
*OROCHIMARU :* *Heal the other Kages as fast as possible.*
*KARIN :* *Right!!*
(comes forth)
(Suigetsu walks in front)
(The scene zooms out showing a wide distorted land)
(Four crooked dark lines from various places on the battlefield are shown meeting at one point under the grown forest)
(Suigetsu is standing in a huge crater with a similar one on the other side which looks like a huge footprint)
*SUIGETSU :* *How much powerful is that Uchiha Madara?*
*KATSUYU :* *I don't know.. but... [*_ Lady Tsunade and the Kages faced him. _*]*
*OROCHIMARU :* *So foolish.*
*TSUNADE :* *...Madara...must be dealt.*
*OROCHIMARU :* *Don't worry. Everything'll be handled. Tsunade....*
*TSUNADE :* *Hmm?*
*ORCHIMARU :* *Aren't you surprised? I'm here in front of you. Alive.*
*TSUNADE :* *I thought I'm dead already watching you in hell* (faint smile) *But you're here. Helping the Kages. Don't know why. But I can't do anything at the moment.*
*OROCHIMARU :* *Yes... You're right. Sasuke revived me. And decided to protect Konoha.*
*KARIN :* *....* (healing Gaara)
*TSUNADE :* *Protect Konoha, huh?*
*OROCHIMARU :* *[*_ For now..._* ]* (licks his tongue out)
*TSUNADE :* *Our existence doesn't matters anymore. Jiraiya had already passed his will. *(remembers Naruto)* and now...mine either* (remembers Sakura)
*OROCHIMARU :* *Hmmm *(a faint smile)* That's true but... your grandfather wants to see you last time.*
*TSUNADE :** ?!! You revived them back?*
*OROCHIMARU :* *He decided to stop Madara.*
*TSUNADE :* *...... [*_ But can he stop the Madara we witnessed here?_* ]*
(remembers)
*[*_
*MADARA :* My enjoyment was ruined.... I guess I might as well go get the Kyuubi, now....
*ONOKI :* ?!!
*SFX : LIFT...MOVE..*
*MADARA :* ?!!_
(Onoki lifts himself in the air and blocks Madara's view)_
*MEI :* ?!! Lord Tsuchikage!! It's not an opponent we can beat!!!
*ONOKI :* But we must do it!! We have to stop him here...
*SFX : FLOAT...*
*MADARA :*_ (looking at Onoki)_ ...... Unsightly....
*KAGES :* ?!!
*ONOKI :* We will stop you here.
*MADARA :* ....._ (widens Rinnegan slowly)_
*ONOKI :* .... ?!! _(feeling being pulled)_
*SFX : PULL....*
*KAGES :* ?!!
*ONOKI :* Dammit. _*[* _Earth Sty-_ (tries to bring his hands together) *]* _?!!_ (tries one more time) _?!! _*[* _What's going on?_* ]*_
*MADARA :* You crossed your limit Onoki._ (raises his hand towards Onoki)
(Gaara moves his hand)
_*SFX : MOVE!!*_
(Sand rapidly moves to aid Onoki)
_*SFX : MOVE!!!! GRAB!!!*
*KAGES :* ?!!_
(A huge sand layer is shown separating the Kages and Madara)
_*SFX : BOOOOOM!!!!*_
(The sand is thrown away)
(The scene clears)
_*KAGES :*_ (shaking)_ ?!!
*MADARA :* _(one hand raised and other pointing at the Kages)_ You haven't seen my full power yet. You _(smirks) _brats.
*SFX : CRUSH!!*
*ONOKI :* Gahhhh!!!_ (coughs blood)
(Onoki's is shown grabbed by Madara who just crushed his throat)
(Blood is shown spilled out of his mouth)
(His hands falls down like a dead)_
*MEI :* Lor...Lord Tsuchikage!!
*GAARA/A/TSUNADE :* ?!!
*MADARA :*_ (looking at Onoki) (smirk)_ Feel my power? Now you won't talk._
(throws him down towards the Kages)
(The Kages holds Onoki)
_*TSUNADE :* You bastard!! Now we won't let you get away from here. _(tightens her fist)_
*MADARA :* Still playing around. Tchh...._(turns) _I've changed my mind.... I won't go until I kill you all now...._(raise his finger)_.. except you_ (points at one of the Kage)
(The finger is pointed at Tsunade)
_*TSUNADE :* ?!!
*KAGES :* ?!! _(shaking)_
*MADARA :* I'll leave you to heal them.... after they die_ (smirks)
_*SFX : STEP!! STEP!! STEP!!*_
(Gaara, Mei and A stands in the way to defend Tsunade)
_*GAARA :* We are not afraid to die here. _(moves his hand and the sand moves)
_*MEI :*_ (Still shaking) (makes handsign)_ Whether we live or die... doesn't matters!!
*A :*_ (activates lightning armor) (tightens his fist) _Grrr!!_
(Tsunade starts healing Onoki)
_*MADARA :* Hmmm. Lets start!!!
*SFX : JUMP!!*
*KAGES :* ?!! _(looking at him)_
*ONOKI :* ?!!
*A :* Move!!!_
(The Kages moves away)
_*TSUNADE :*_ (about to hold Onoki and dodge)_ ?!!
*SFX : GROW!!!! GROW!!!! *_
(A rocky structure emerges out from Onoki's hand)
(A wooden branch grows out of Madara's arm)
_*SFX : PUSH!!!!*
*TSUNADE :* ?!! _
(Onoki pushes her away from him while she was healing him)
(Madara is about to land with the wooden spear)
_*KAGES :* ?!!
*GAARA :* Dammit!! _(moves his hand)_
*SFX : MOVE!!!!!*_
(The sand moves rapidly)
(Madara is about to stab Onoki)
(A huge panel of Madara with the wooden spear, Gaara's sand layer in the middle and Onoki lying on the ground is shown)
_*SFX : BOOOOOOM!!! CRACK!!*_
(Cracks appear on the ground due to the impact)
(The sand splashes out)
(Gaara in hand extended position)
(A and Mei away from the location)
(Tsunade fallen down on the opposite side looking at the scene shakily)
_*MADARA :*_ (looking at Tsunade)_ One down! Who's next?_
(Gaara's sand is layered on Onoki with the wooden spear intact)
(The blood is flowing out making the sand red)
*]*

*(Onoki's dead!!)
(How the others will act?)*



I'd like to read your replies


----------



## Moeka (Jun 14, 2013)

>10b goes to its final form!!

Please be something awesome, PLEASE BE SOMETHING AWESOME!


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah, something tells me that Kishimoto and Kazuki Takahashi... They've been talking ...


----------



## Annabella (Jun 14, 2013)

I predict Orochimaru and co are there to help Tsunade, I doubt they've gone to harm the kages. We might see Tsunade's old face and the other Kages.

on the battlefield, Madara finally does something, anything, pls Kishi 



takL said:


> "finally (they) smashed10b!? But then, omunious clouds hang low and.."
> 
> *10b goes to its final form!*!


i think this is very likely.


----------



## Addy (Jun 14, 2013)

*CHAPTER 635!!!!!!!!!!!*

well, i was able to obtain from kishi the next chapter 



im going to hell for this one


----------



## RFujinami (Jun 14, 2013)

OMG that's terrible.


----------



## Addy (Jun 14, 2013)

RFujinami said:


> OMG that's terrible.



thats the point


----------



## Gunners (Jun 14, 2013)

I loled. **


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 14, 2013)

The bed-time story lacks the fate of Prince Jiraiya.


----------



## Addy (Jun 14, 2013)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> The bed-time story lacks the fate of Prince Jiraiya.



king itachi >>>>>>>>> prince jiraya


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 14, 2013)

Addy said:


> king itachi >>>>>>>>> prince jiraya



But, but, but it's Jiraiya who has frogs! FROGS! you know...


----------



## Cjones (Jun 14, 2013)

Tsunade healed the other Kage and mended herself, but was to low chakra to go on. I'm pumped for next chapter, if only to see the forums reaction.


----------



## Recal (Jun 14, 2013)

I predict....



*Spoiler*: __ 



Orochimaru. 





@Addy:


----------



## ch1p (Jun 14, 2013)

I predict pulling an all nighter because there's a high chance of Tsunade.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 15, 2013)

Addy said:


> well, i was able to obtain from kishi the next chapter
> 
> 
> 
> im going to hell for this one


oh god...this is just...so bad


----------



## Rai (Jun 15, 2013)

Addy said:


> well, i was able to obtain from kishi the next chapter
> 
> 
> 
> im going to hell for this one



Omg, dat edit


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jun 15, 2013)

i predict tsunade's ol' dirty ass


----------



## Recal (Jun 15, 2013)

Evil spoilers outside predictions? 



Evil said:


> I'm shocked that Tsunade fell to pieces so quickly fighting Madara, but I guess she just couldn't slice it as the Hokage. Honestly, she should have just cut her losses and ran off, now she's practically half dead. Luckily for her, Orochimaru and Sasuke split up which made it possible to save her.
> 
> Hopefully she can get it back together for round two.
> 
> That's all I have to say.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 15, 2013)

I think Evil just wanted to post pun galore.  It's too early for spoilers.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 15, 2013)

Addy... you have no heart.


----------



## Recal (Jun 15, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I think Evil just wanted to post pun galore.  It's too early for spoilers.



No one can resist the pun thread. Not even Evil.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 16, 2013)

My prediction:

Whatever happens, the telegrams are going to be filled with people crying, laughing, or stressing about how they believe Sasuke is going to betray the alliance or at least Konoha.  I don't care what happens in the manga.

People are going to think Sasuke fucked up (whether he actually did or not)


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 16, 2013)

Recal said:


> No one can resist the pun thread. Not even Evil.


the amount of puns in her post was impressive


----------



## Abz (Jun 16, 2013)

Recal said:


> Evil spoilers outside predictions?





ch1p said:


> I think Evil just wanted to post pun galore.  It's too early for spoilers.



wow Evil....well then...

I predict her being in an 'old' state.....

but i'm skeptical if she'll be back together or not...considering katsuyu was summoned by sakura...


----------



## Addy (Jun 16, 2013)

Suigetsu;4754718del said:
			
		

> addy... you have no heart.


and you lack hatred  


Jeαnne said:


> oh god...this is just...so bad


STFU.  it isperfect


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 16, 2013)

Addy always gets me in good humor, his threads always give good laughs in the telegrams.

Addy, in the last pannel. Shouldnt Orochimaru had finished that sentence with "Princess"?


----------



## Addy (Jun 16, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Addy always gets me in good humor, his threads always give good laughs in the telegrams.
> 
> Addy, in the last pannel. Shouldnt Orochimaru had finished that sentence with "Princess"?



man,  that is even  better


----------



## gershwin (Jun 16, 2013)

I predict Oro healing Tsunade in exchange for a promise that kages won`t expose Kabuto`s involvement in war and put him in jail


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2013)

the juubi is going to use shinra tensei.

Karin will heal Tsunade. (oh boy some girl on girl action)


----------



## Addy (Jun 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> the juubi is going to use shinra tensei.
> 
> Karin will heal Tsunade. (oh boy some girl on girl action)



you mean old grany mode tsunade on a 16 year old girl


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> man,  that is even  better



add it Addy, Add it :rofl


----------



## Addy (Jun 16, 2013)

wonder if orochimaru turns good because he likes tsunade  


that would rustle some jimanies


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 17, 2013)

Addy said:


> wonder if orochimaru turns good because he likes tsunade
> 
> 
> that would rustle some jimanies



Sannin shipping will rock this forum! Do it Kishi!


----------



## Plague (Jun 17, 2013)

tivu100 said:


> Sannin shipping will rock this forum! Do it Kishi!



Wouldn't it fit more as a parallel if Tsunade liked him?


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2013)

it is  not about tsunade liking oro but more about oroxtsuna happening  in the first place


----------



## auem (Jun 17, 2013)

OroxTsuna??!!..

i predict we will finally see Tsunade's old mug...


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jun 17, 2013)

The dark clouds will be caused by the moon splitting open and the Juubi's real body descends. The alliance despairs 
Meanwhile, Obito gets raikiri'd by Kakashi again and again.
Then we see Tsunade, haphazardly, put together by Oonuki, they talk about the good old times.
But that's not it, in the final page, we seen Anko staring at Yamato, she tries to get him out... but gets absorbed. Super Yamato awakens 



PopoTime said:


> The coffin lid bursts open as a great pressure is felt across the entire battlefield.
> 
> The chapter ends with a whole page of Kushina Uzumaki's glorious return to the Narutoverse, bringing new hope for a Strong independent Uzumaki woman, who dont need no Sasuke.


Yes, please 



takL said:


> "finally (they) smashed10b!? But then, omunious clouds hang low and.."
> 
> 10b goes to its final form!!


I've been predicting this for like 2 months. Make it happen Kishi... 




Gunners said:


> I loled. **


I cried


----------



## Abz (Jun 17, 2013)

gershwin said:


> I predict Oro healing Tsunade in exchange for a promise that kages won`t expose Kabuto`s involvement in war and put him in jail



does Oro even care about Kabuto anymore?


----------



## rac585 (Jun 17, 2013)

gershwin said:


> I predict Oro healing Tsunade in exchange for a promise that kages won`t expose Kabuto`s involvement in war and put him in jail



yes pls. good guy oro.


----------



## auem (Jun 17, 2013)

i would prefer Naruto to die in this war...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 17, 2013)

Kishi hasn't done any ecchi fan service in awhile. Make it happen Kishi.


----------



## auem (Jun 17, 2013)

from takL,

*Naruto preview at page 330 'wsj #30 info' 
"what are the faculties/abilities of madaras mangekyo sharingan?!!"*

it is the current preview,not the other one...see KT..


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 17, 2013)

Madara should just wipe them out instantly. This is BS


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2013)

madara needs to show his mangekyo powers already. kishi purposely hiding them


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 17, 2013)

o dear.. so the uchiha fanboys/girls are going to get heartattacks from next chapter? 
Why let Madara come back to the fight now? wouldn't make sense.. he was just relaxing last few chapters.. perhaps it's because the combo attack last chapter did some serious damage?


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2013)

as long as i see what oro does to tsunade, i don't care


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 17, 2013)

auem said:


> from takL,
> 
> *Naruto preview at page 330 'wsj #30 info'
> "what are the faculties/abilities of madaras mangekyo sharingan?!!"*
> ...





Come with your best Madz! And crush this rainbows and sunshine filled stupid Team 7 party!


----------



## auem (Jun 17, 2013)

my guess is Madara will definitely wipe out ameterasu flame.....
Ssuke did it with his own flame during Killer-Bee 'kidnaping',so i guess Madz can do it to every ameterasu....may be it is one of the power of EMS..


----------



## Revolution (Jun 17, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> madara needs to show his mangekyo powers already. kishi purposely hiding them



That is, was, and will continue to be his entire formula.

Create a mystery.

Have a conflict.

Then through the conflict or at the end of the conflict, explain the past and answer the question of the mystery.

Such as what is Sasuke planning right now.

What is Orochimaru doing and whose side is Karin on.

We still don't know why Tobi wanted to kill his clan.

Hopefully we see more work from Sakura.

Naruto is on his way to becoming Sage of 9 Paths,

and what will become of Sasuke (as long as he is the right hand man of the Hokage, I am fine as much as I'd love him to be hokage, I don't see it happening because of chapter 631)


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 17, 2013)

auem said:


> from takL,
> 
> *Naruto preview at page 330 'wsj #30 info'
> "what are the faculties/abilities of madaras mangekyo sharingan?!!"*
> ...


Why only Mangekyo sharingan? We want to see Madara's EMS and Rinnegan, too.


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2013)

auem said:


> from takL,
> 
> *Naruto preview at page 330 'wsj #30 info'
> "what are the faculties/abilities of madaras mangekyo sharingan?!!"*
> ...



It would be interesting to see if he actually held back against the kages more than what was first thought.


----------



## takL (Jun 17, 2013)

tivu100 said:


> Why only Mangekyo sharingan? We want to see Madara's EMS and Rinnegan, too.



madaras mangekyo sharingan=EMS


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 17, 2013)

vered said:


> It would be interesting to see if he actually held back against the kages more than what was first thought.


I thought it was cruel that if this entire time he was playing all along. If so, this manga should end in drama, no happy ending please!


takL said:


> madaras mangekyo sharingan=EMS


That sounds much better. I thought we are gonna go about 100 chapters back when Madara was first summoned!


----------



## Justice (Jun 17, 2013)

Madara actually doing something and Juubi getting to one final step to reaching its final form.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> The dark clouds will be caused by the moon splitting open and the Juubi's real body descends. The alliance despairs
> Meanwhile, Obito gets raikiri'd by Kakashi again and again.
> Then we see Tsunade, haphazardly, put together by Oonuki, they talk about the good old times.
> But that's not it, in the final page, we seen Anko staring at Yamato, she tries to get him out... but gets absorbed. Super Yamato awakens



This is baddass.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 17, 2013)

Madara tests his MS power? Team 7 wont be hitted by this power, because they will die, rookies too. And we have immortal Hokage. Everyone prepare for Hokage trashed? 

However, Hashirama and Tobirama already somehow shit on Madara's MS. So, probably, Madara's MS will be trashed instead.

Well, i have three ways:
1)Hokage will be trashed by Madara's MS.
2)Madara's MS will be trashed by everyone.
3)Some of rookies will die.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jun 17, 2013)

I will not be shocked if Madara's secret EMS ability is time manipulation. Firstly, because we already got alot of space manipulation, and secondly, he had this skill in one Naruto game on PS3. As of late, Kishimoto seems to implement more and more ideas from either anime or games, so....


----------



## Shattering (Jun 17, 2013)

After hearing about kagutsuchi from Tobirama we know that Madara or Izuna were able to use it, since he said that this was the best kagutsuchi he has ever seen and let be hones it wasn't impressive at all... I will guess Izuna was the one able to use kagutsuchi anddd my final bet is that Madara will be able to use Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu like Itachi creating another parallel between the uchiha brothers.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 17, 2013)

Well, i know what will happened. Juubi looked like dead, but Madara use his MS to manipulate the time and make Juubi alive.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2013)

vered said:


> It would be interesting to see if he actually held back against the kages more than what was first thought.



About freaking time.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 17, 2013)

auem said:


> from takL,
> 
> *Naruto preview at page 330 'wsj #30 info'
> "what are the faculties/abilities of madaras mangekyo sharingan?!!"*
> ...



kinda random preview.
Madara finally doing something is good though.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2013)

Mads is goona fuck shit up, my body is ready.


----------



## Annabella (Jun 17, 2013)

auem said:


> from takL,
> 
> *Naruto preview at page 330 'wsj #30 info'
> "what are the faculties/abilities of madaras mangekyo sharingan?!!"*
> ...



I'm guessing he'll do something to the black flames, i wonder if he'll notice Sasuke now.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm sure mads will be interested in the sauce.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2013)

I predict sasuke, hashirama, and madara resulting in this

[YOUTUBE]8ZYrutVyZ-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2013)

Annabella said:


> I'm guessing he'll do something to the black flames, i wonder if he'll notice Sasuke now.



Imma lawl if Kishi confirms time/space reversal Mangekyou from the anime scenes included in Ninja Storm Generation.



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I hope we get an early chapter.



I hope we see two new Mangekyou powers.l

Time to finally settle Madara's Mangekyou powers and move along to better things.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 17, 2013)

About time madara does something and show his true power


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2013)

madara has already used his full power against the Gokage. 
I don't think he has anything more powerful than PS.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 17, 2013)

Well, he did nothing significant to Tobirama here:

So i think his MS powers dont so haxx, or non-kill type. So i bet on "back in time" jutsu. Maybe it allow him to survive so long in the battle against Hashirama and Tobirama.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> Imma lawl if Kishi confirms time/space reversal Mangekyou from the anime scenes included in Ninja Storm Generation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like Rinnegan?:33

4 higher paths incoming?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 17, 2013)

You guys are taking these previews too seriously. The previews are usually never what happens in the actual chapter, so you shouldn't get your hopes up too much about Madara showing off what other MS powers he possesses.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 17, 2013)

I expect a space time jutsu from madara


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 17, 2013)

Madara uses _Enton: Kagutsuchi_ to remove _Amaterasu_ from Jubi and to throw the flames back at Sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 17, 2013)

Kishi, I want my planet busting ninjas.


----------



## Nic (Jun 17, 2013)

oh boy, another susano'o from Madara, can't wait.   Seriously though, Madara's susano'o variations = Naruto's rasengan variations at this point.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Jun 17, 2013)

Nah, Idioto has a Rasengan variant for every day of the ninja calendar. Still, it'd be good to see Madara get up from his naptime. And wipe out half the army in a flash just to remind everyone he's still there.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Jun 17, 2013)

lol at the people getting excited at the preview. arent people still waiting for madara to rein in the juubi?

*To people saying that this time, we finally get to see madaras true power:*
madara has already showed his true power. if you think that some lesser MS abilities will bump him up a tier, then you have a severely flawed concept on how to judge power. if he uses other MS abilities, it would still be inferior to PS which madara canonically stated was the best thing that he has.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2013)

The attack Naruto and Sasuke backfires.

Orichimaru and the Kage thing plays out for another chapter...maybe


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2013)

It'll probably end with Madara saying ''Eyes as powerful as mine''. Doubt we will see Madara break out the MS techniques, but an Uchiha on Sasuke's level would draw favourable comparisons with himself.


----------



## Sifus (Jun 17, 2013)

Holy Shit, my body is fucking ready. Preview better not be bullshit.


----------



## Datakim (Jun 17, 2013)

Annabella said:


> I'm guessing he'll do something to the black flames, i wonder if he'll notice Sasuke now.



That would be pretty disappointing to be honest. I mean he already has the rinnegan, which means he could neutralise Amaterasu with either Shinra Tensei or Preta Path easily enough. Madara has no need to rely on EMS to cancel Amaterasu. Not to mention that it would be pretty pathetic if all it took to defeat Juubi was Amaterasu.

If Madara does use his EMS abilities, I want it to be something totally new, cool and original rather than just a copy of Sasukes ability. I will probably end up disappointed though.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 17, 2013)

Datakim said:


> That would be pretty disappointing to be honest. I mean he already has the rinnegan, which means he could neutralise Amaterasu with either *Shinra Tensei or Preta Path* easily enough.


He's kind of too far away to pull that off.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2013)

If Sasuke and Madara somehow share the same Mangekyou powers, I'm going to smack Kishi....





... with my cock.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> If Sasuke and Madara somehow share the same Mangekyou powers, I'm going to smack Kishi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You wouldn't be mad if Sasuke and Madara both had the Rinnegan


----------



## Datakim (Jun 17, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> He's kind of too far away to pull that off.



Err, why can't he just move? I mean Madara might not be super-duper fast like Minato, but surely he can still move pretty damn fast when he needs to.

Surely Juubi is not so pathetic that he would perish in the time it would take for Madara to reach him? I know Juubi has been a major disappointment so far, but that would be taking it to a new low.

Truthfully, I wish the damn Juubi would actually demonstrate that he is actually supposed to be strong and either just shrug off the damn amaterasu or use that big eye of his to dispel the flames himself.

It sucks how pathetic the ultimate monster of Narutoworld turned out to be .


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> You wouldn't be mad if Sasuke and Madara both had the Rinnegan



Got me there.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2013)

Sauce with the rinnegan will happen.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 17, 2013)

Madara doesn't need Kagasuchi or Shape manipulation at all to extinguish the flames, that seems to be an ability that just comes along with Amaterasu that any Uchiha can utilize, since Itachi also utilizes this ability against Sasuke.

So my prediction is that Madara uses his EMS to easily extinguish the flames on Juubi and than pulls out his own Amaterasu which is much more massive in scale than any regular Amaterasu we have seen before (perhaps to burn down the barrier and Pagoda restricting Juubi). Which Sasuke than proceeds to extinguish with his own EMS at least enough where no one major dies.

Heck the latter part with Madara using an Amaterasu might not even happen, the preview might just be referring to Madara using his EMS to extinguish the Amaterasu flames on the Juubi and that's it.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 17, 2013)

Spoiler:
Hashirama gathers all of his chakra into one tiny spot on his little finger. Then he raises his arm in the air. Then he puts his little finger in his mouth. The ground shakes due to the chakra overloading everything. Everybody looks at Hashirama's face. Then out of his mouth comes the words "wow Naruto and Sasuke eh? Great ninjas, much more better than me! Haha!" Then Hashirama invites Madara to go to KFC for a burger then they can throw rocks again. And Madara is all like "Hey Hashi, are you single now?" Then they go off holding hands and then we see the EDO Konan put an Origiami rainbow in the sky above Hashidara as they kiss under the sunset.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 17, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Madara doesn't need Kagasuchi or Shape manipulation at all to extinguish the flames, that seems to be an ability that just comes along with Amaterasu that any Uchiha can utilize, since Itachi also utilizes this ability against Sasuke.


Can't quote that block of text like I usually do, but nothing was said about Itachi extinguishing the flames, only that he stopped using Amaterasu and was going for Sasuke's eyes–not protecting, or preserving them.

[EDIT] -


----------



## Turrin (Jun 17, 2013)

SaiST said:


> Can't quote that block of text like I usually do, but nothing was said about Itachi extinguishing the flames, only that he stopped using Amaterasu and was going for Sasuke's eyes?not protecting, or preserving them.
> 
> [EDIT] -


Nothing needs to be said the flames disappear, therefore Itachi extinguished them. It's just common sense as there is no other explanation for the flames disapperance. Also extinguishing flames has nothing to do with the ability Sasuke displayed, which is to shape manipulate the flames.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Jun 17, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> Spoiler:
> Hashirama gathers all of his chakra into one tiny spot on his little finger. Then he raises his arm in the air. Then he puts his little finger in his mouth. The ground shakes due to the chakra overloading everything. Everybody looks at Hashirama's face. Then out of his mouth comes the words "wow Naruto and Sasuke eh? Great ninjas, much more better than me! Haha!" Then Hashirama invites Madara to go to KFC for a burger then they can throw rocks again. And Madara is all like "Hey Hashi, are you single now?" Then they go off holding hands and then we see the EDO Konan put an Origiami rainbow in the sky above Hashidara as they kiss under the sunset.



FAKE! KFC doesn't have burgers...


----------



## SaiST (Jun 17, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Nothing needs to be said the flames disappear, therefore Itachi extinguished them.


*Or* they were no longer present because they had burned what Sasuke and Itachi intended to be consumed of the Orochimaru-style Kawarimi; possible due to the unique nature of the technique, and the manner in which the Ten no Juuin Lv2 functions... Speaking of: Sasuke's last wing was gone after that. 

A hundred _"arghs"_, by the way, for trying to play the COMMON SENSE card on me after that discussion involving Sasuke's Enton orb. 

Anyways–big deal was being made out of Sasuke using his right Mangekyou Sharingan to extinguish the Enton on Karin, along with allusions to greater power being made upon the battle's conclusion. And what do we see the next time he goes at it? Manipulating Amaterasu's flames, approaching the point of materializing Susanoo.

Kagutsuchi–GAWD O' FIYA–entails utter dominance over Enton.

And yes, extinguishing would be a part of that.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2013)

i am expecting  an explanation  as to why the flying  fuck amterasu hurts juubi while nukes do shit to him :

i knew kishi was going  to make ms jutsu stronger than before to equate sasuke to naruto  but fucks sake man


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 18, 2013)

You jelly bro?


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jun 18, 2013)

auem said:


> from takL,
> 
> *Naruto preview at page 330 'wsj #30 info'
> "what are the faculties/abilities of madaras mangekyo sharingan?!!"*
> ...


inb4 Twin Lion Fist is a perfect counter to Madara's EMS 

Seriously though, Hashi will sh*t on it... again


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 18, 2013)

I predict a whole chapter of Juubi!Zetsu's mourning the loss of the Mothership by forming a giant chakra Phoenix 

IT'S COMING, YO


----------



## handsock (Jun 18, 2013)

when do spoilers come out

also, i predict madara creates a clone to play with hashirama's clone.


----------



## MrTouchyFeely (Jun 18, 2013)

Naruto watches in horror as Sasuke buttfucks Sakura and realizes that his "wind" can't save a dying flame cuz it's already dead. lol


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 18, 2013)

Addy said:


> according to a preview,  madara uses his ms jutsu.  nothing  about oro or Suigetsu


 Oro got 1 panel last few weeks and now gone again?

PS: Where the is Anko? Didn't see Jugo carries her anymore?


----------



## Addy (Jun 18, 2013)

tivu100 said:


> Oro got 1 panel last few weeks and now gone again?
> 
> PS: Where the is Anko? Didn't see Jugo carries her anymore?



i think  they left her with kabuto


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 18, 2013)

635 netabare

madara seals hashi with rinnegan
his clone was talking hashirama's clone
minato tobirama sarutboi are sucked in too
attack on juubi falls apart

scene switch to oro
other kages are getting healed by slugs
oro reminds tsunade that he's a former member of the akatsuki
oro kills tsunade and the other kages

a decisive turn!
next chap: ???


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 18, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> 635 netabare
> 
> madara seals hashi with rinnegan
> his clone was talking hashirama's clone
> ...



Sounds legit!. Will Itachi come to rescue?


----------



## zuul (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm expecting some interactions between Oro and Tsunade.
Karin healing her.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 18, 2013)

SaiST said:


> Can't quote that block of text like I usually do, but nothing was said about Itachi extinguishing the flames, only that he stopped using Amaterasu and was going for Sasuke's eyes?not protecting, or preserving them.
> 
> [EDIT] -



Really disagree with the whole 'Sasuke used Kagutsuchi in chapter 415 (? or whatever it is)'.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 18, 2013)

These "spoilers" do not sound very legit.

Why would Suigetsu and Karin be there if Orochimaru would kill them?? doesnt make sense.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 18, 2013)

zuul said:


> I'm expecting some interactions between Oro and Tsunade.
> Karin healing her.


Hopefully this is the case, I certainly wouldn't mind a break like that.


----------



## zuul (Jun 18, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> These "spoilers" do not sound very legit.
> 
> Why would Suigetsu and Karin be there if Orochimaru would kill them?? doesnt make sense.



And Sui seems almost immortal.
Besides it only belongs to Karin to kill Suigetsu and vice versa. They hate one another so much. and I ship that.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 18, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Really disagree with the whole 'Sasuke used Kagutsuchi in chapter 415 (? or whatever it is)'.


 I see. .. 

_* SaiST ***** Note's ch1p._

And why would that be, my dear ch1p?


----------



## handsock (Jun 18, 2013)

Sasuke's goal isn't hokage....it's Kage of all nations. Which of course Naruto will get.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 18, 2013)

handsock said:


> Sasuke's goal isn't hokage....it's Kage of all nations. Which of course Naruto will get.


And so at the end we have Hashi vs Mads all over again.

I'll be barracking for Sasuke


----------



## Addy (Jun 18, 2013)

handsock said:


> Sasuke's goal isn't hokage....it's Kage of all nations. Which of course Naruto will get.



lol,  what?


----------



## zuul (Jun 18, 2013)

handsock said:


> Sasuke's goal isn't hokage....it's Kage of all nations. Which of course Naruto will get.



Sasuke becomes Hokage. We saw the rookies and future heads of their respective clans cheering on him last chapter. It's not for nothing.

And Naruto becomes leader of the ninja world. Ensuring peace between all the ninja villages.

Of course it sounds too convenient to be true.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 18, 2013)

i want the juubi to ramapage and do stuff........ this god like its so underwhelming


----------



## handsock (Jun 18, 2013)

Or better yet, Naruto gains rikudou like powers after becoming the complete Jinchuuriki juubi host after receiving the latter half of Kurama's chakra from his father. Owns the Juubi, and uses his new Rikudou powers to seal all ninjutsu and chakra abilities on the planet using the Rinnegan reflected off the Sun.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 18, 2013)

handsock said:


> Or better yet, Naruto gains rikudou like powers after becoming the complete Jinchuuriki juubi host after receiving the latter half of Kurama's chakra from his father. Owns the Juubi, and uses his new Rikudou powers to seal all ninjutsu and chakra abilities on the planet using the Rinnegan reflected off the Sun.



this is not avatar


----------



## Addy (Jun 18, 2013)

handsock said:


> Or better yet, Naruto gains rikudou like powers after becoming the complete Jinchuuriki juubi host after receiving the latter half of Kurama's chakra from his father. Owns the Juubi, and uses his new Rikudou powers to seal all ninjutsu and chakra abilities on the planet using the Rinnegan reflected off the Sun.



seems legit


----------



## Moeka (Jun 18, 2013)

Maybe a flashback of how Madara annihilated the Kages? ;o


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jun 18, 2013)

^^ Hopefully


----------



## Larcher (Jun 18, 2013)

If Orochimaru kills all the Kages that will be the shock factor of the entire war arc thoguh Gaara might need to puill though a all he's gone through him probably ahving the greatest character development in the manga would be for nothing Mei could die but thew Kiri would be screwed Ao dead means it's gonna go to little Chojuru there fucked unless sugetsu returns and wants to be good Ei's death development for Bee push him to being Raikage which he never has wanted Ohnoki he's old that has prone to die wrttine all over him they'll be fine with Kitsuchi not to mention Kurotsochi will probably a kage level shinobi in a decade or so, and Tsuande Kakashi then Naruto


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 18, 2013)

Lord Minato said:


> If Orochimaru kills all the Kages that will be the shock factor of the entire war arc thoguh Gaara might need to puill though a all he's gone through him probably ahving the greatest character development in the manga would be for nothing Mei could die but thew Kiri would be screwed Ao dead means it's gonna go to little Chojuru there fucked unless sugetsu returns and wants to be good Ei's death development for Bee push him to being Raikage which he never has wanted Ohnoki he's old that has prone to die wrttine all over him they'll be fine with Kitsuchi not to mention Kurotsochi will probably a kage level shinobi in a decade or so, and Tsuande Kakashi then Naruto





Oro killing the kages would be quite pointless, I'd rather have Kishi gather all characters on one place so this entire clusterfuck can be solved


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 18, 2013)

handsock said:


> Or better yet, Naruto gains rikudou like powers after becoming the complete Jinchuuriki juubi host after receiving the latter half of Kurama's chakra from his father. Owns the Juubi, and uses his new Rikudou powers to seal all ninjutsu and chakra abilities on the planet using the Rinnegan reflected off the Sun.



He could just destroy the planet. It will nake this a lot easier and less complicated.

Explosions solve everyone's problems.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 18, 2013)

I think well be going back to kakashi vs obi to at the end of the chapter.  



auem said:


> from takL,
> 
> *Naruto preview at page 330 'wsj #30 info'
> "what are the faculties/abilities of madaras mangekyo sharingan?!!"*
> ...


Yes! Yes!! Yes!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



YES!!!!



Finally! Plz let this be true. 

Hopefully we'll soon also get dat rinnegan spotlight (new feats).


----------



## Addy (Jun 18, 2013)

so i am thinking we might start with orochimaru then switch to madara. hopefully, madara defends the juubi and WE SEE A FUCKING REACTION


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 18, 2013)

Jizznificent said:


> I think well be going back to kakashi vs obi to at the end of the chapter.



If this happens I will go to Japan and slap Kishi and tear his posters of Sasuke.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 18, 2013)

Why would we not switch back? That's how these manga artists work. They have a bunch of shit going on at the same time and keep switching between each to get people to keep reading every week.


----------



## Addy (Jun 18, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Why would we not switch back? That's how these manga artists work. They have a bunch of shit going on at the same time and keep switching between each to get people to keep reading every week.



no no no, i don't think you understand. switching to obito vs kakashi is by far the dullest fight........ at least for me


----------



## Klue (Jun 18, 2013)

Addy said:


> no no no, i don't think you understand. switching to obito vs kakashi is by far the dullest fight........ at least for me



Kishi read your post. He's probably thinking:



			
				Kishi said:
			
		

> That time has come.


----------



## Addy (Jun 18, 2013)

Klue said:


> Kishi read your post. He's probably thinking:



you do realize we will NEVER SEE any rennigan jutsus from obito, right? just sT spam


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't mind going back to the kakashi vs obito fight, but at least make them display some new feats, kishi (instead of just the usual raikiri/kamui spammage).


----------



## Grimsley (Jun 18, 2013)

-Tsunade dies, is revived through edo tensei
-Orochimaru is planning to sacrifice himself to eradicate the juubi
-The rest of the kages survive and go to the battlefield to fulfil their promise of beating madara
-Switches back to team 7 - Madara starts his attack and kills a bunch of ninja's
- Sakura uses some kind of sage jutsu and revives them
-Sakura reveals she trained in shikkotsurin with the slugs and acheived sage mode surpassing Tsunade
-Ends with Team 7 ready to take on Madara.


----------



## Rai (Jun 18, 2013)

Madara's Ems abilities? My body is ready 

The best is saved for last


----------



## Rain (Jun 18, 2013)

Jackieshann said:


> -Tsunade dies, is revived through edo tensei
> -Orochimaru is planning to sacrifice himself to eradicate the juubi
> -The rest of the kages survive and go to the battlefield to fulfil their promise of beating madara
> -Switches back to team 7 - Madara starts his attack and kills a bunch of ninja's
> ...



this is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 18, 2013)

Jackieshann said:


> -Tsunade dies, is revived through edo tensei
> -Orochimaru is planning to sacrifice himself to eradicate the juubi
> -The rest of the kages survive and go to the battlefield to fulfil their promise of beating madara
> -Switches back to team 7 - Madara starts his attack and kills a bunch of ninja's
> ...



bhahaha 

people are still on slug sage mode ? wtf ?

I bet hashirama sage mode is something that the sage had the original sage mode....from shikkotsurin 

The rest i could leave with it,,,,, cuz i alrready know none of the kages will dis ( maybe tsunade )


----------



## Rosi (Jun 18, 2013)

Jizznificent said:


> I think well be going back to kakashi vs obi to at the end of the chapter.



Yes, please  I miss them so much. They have to save this manga.


----------



## Addy (Jun 18, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Yes, please  I miss them so much. They have to save this manga.



noooooooooooooooooo 

no more "rin" bullshit


----------



## Raiden (Jun 18, 2013)

Ha! I knew Madara would finally get semi srs .


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 18, 2013)

Credits to Euraj for finding the page.


Do you guys think that the 'real god' of the Narutoverse will come into play when Juubi finally reaches his final form?


----------



## KevKev (Jun 18, 2013)

Jackieshann said:


> -Tsunade dies, is revived through edo tensei
> -Orochimaru is planning to sacrifice himself to eradicate the juubi
> -The rest of the kages survive and go to the battlefield to fulfil their promise of beating madara
> -Switches back to team 7 - Madara starts his attack and kills a bunch of ninja's
> ...





Gaara rushes Oro and Ohnoki's Jinton GG says hi to the Juubi.


----------



## takL (Jun 18, 2013)

Moeka said:


> Maybe a flashback of how Madara annihilated the Kages? ;o



thats my guess as well. 
5kages tell how madaras mange owned them to orochimaru and co. and then we go back to the battlefield.

wonder what madara and the 5th mokuton clone of hash are doing. watching the battle? chatting?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 18, 2013)

Addy said:


> noooooooooooooooooo
> 
> no more "rin" bullshit



Exactly         .


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 18, 2013)

More Rin please, fuck yeah


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 18, 2013)

I predict that Madara's mangekyo powers will be shown through a flashback and the actual one won't be doing anything of interest...yet.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 18, 2013)

Shodai and madara talk. Madara says that with his new eyes he is invincible. And shodai responds didn't you always have those eyes, never really paid attention to them. Madara gets angry and finally gets serious after shodais incentive attitude. 

I actually expect shodai to say something along this he is a character that would not remember something like this.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 18, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Credits to Euraj for finding the page.
> 
> 
> Do you guys think that the 'real god' of the Narutoverse will come into play when Juubi finally reaches his final form?



At the end of all things it may trasncend its "beast" side and be a "god" (clich? in japanese works, too), though srly how that's gonna be defeated is beyond me.



takL said:


> thats my guess as well.
> 5kages tell how madaras mange owned them to orochimaru and co. and then we go back to the battlefield.
> 
> wonder what madara and the 5th mokuton clone of hash are doing. watching the battle? chatting?



making bets on who is gonna win.



Gabe said:


> Shodai and madara talk. Madara says that with his new eyes he is invincible. And shodai responds didn't you always have those eyes, never really paid attention to them. Madara gets angry and finally gets serious after shodais incentive attitude.



I like this.


----------



## Dade (Jun 18, 2013)

Orochimaru smalls talk with tsunade, Karin helps heal the kage's.

 Orochimaru asks tsunade does she has anything that belongs to j man!?

Naruto & Sasuke small talk...

The 10 tail begins to transform into final form.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 18, 2013)

Addy said:


> noooooooooooooooooo
> 
> no more "rin" bullshit





Bruce Wayne said:


> Exactly         .



Rin deserves all the diligent wank she's received in the course of the last 2 decades. She is the perfect Queen.



Moeka said:


> Maybe a flashback of how Madara annihilated the Kages? ;o



I like this


----------



## Harbour (Jun 18, 2013)

Predict another chapter of Team7 shine.


----------



## Addy (Jun 18, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Rin deserves all the diligent wank she's received in the course of the last 2 decades. She is the perfect Queen.
> 
> 
> 
> I like this



rin is an awesome character because of recent events. however, obito + rin is the only crack paring that i hate because of how shitty obito becomes. it is even worse than hinata's obsession with naruto which is creepy as it is


----------



## Abz (Jun 18, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Credits to Euraj for finding the page.
> 
> 
> Do you guys think that the 'real god' of the Narutoverse will come into play when Juubi finally reaches his final form?



_"It's like someone set this all up..."
_
the Rikodou set this all up....

that's the only thing I can really get out of that page...

everything that has happened...the 'history repeats itself' fail-safe if the selected individuals can't brake the loop then the hatred is used to past the task over to the next generation....it would go through so many generations until the right one capable of breaking that continuous loop appears....

but each time the last generation fails it adds to the next...naruto being taught by kakashi, jiraya and follows the 'will of fire' brought on by hashirama....


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 18, 2013)

Chapter Day! 

I predict Orochimaru mutilates the Gokage for lulz


----------



## Sango-chan (Jun 18, 2013)

I predict some Orochimaru and Tsunade negotiation, and more shady business going down.


----------



## Talis (Jun 18, 2013)

I predict Madara using shinra tensei, and the hokages are blown away. :ho


----------



## rac585 (Jun 18, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Predict another chapter of Team7 shine.



probably not right now. they've just had a couple chapters, and we've got orochimaru as our cliffhanger. and then there's also madara/hahi obito/kakashi that kishi has got to deal with.

i'd be surpised to see them in more than a page this week.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 18, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Predict another chapter of Team7 wank.



Fixed that for you


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 18, 2013)

Tsunade having a flashback about her and the other kages vs Madara plz.I'm not really big on flashbacks. But a flashback of Madara curb stomping the kages would be epic. I was pissed when they got owned off panel. Kishi should have took some panels away from the Kabumaro vs Itachi/Sasuke fight. No one would have minded.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 18, 2013)

I predict a flashback of some kind. Perhaps a stroll down memory lane? Or Tsunade retelling how it all went down hill vs Madara because Oro is interested in a particular ability of his.


----------



## azurelegance (Jun 18, 2013)

I think it's going to be entirely focused on Orochimaru and the Kages with T7 cameoing in the end  Kind of a boring prediction, but yeah.


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Fixed that for you



I second this 

Yeah let's see what Oro has up his sleeve plz


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 18, 2013)

I really hope Oro just kills the kage.

What's actually going to happen is he saves them for some asspull reason.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 18, 2013)

I wish for a Juubi centric chapter.


----------



## Nic (Jun 18, 2013)

I hope we have a lot of talk no jutsu for this chapter.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 18, 2013)

Hossaim said:


> I really hope Oro just kills the kage.
> 
> What's actually going to happen is he saves them for some asspull reason.



They can go to the battlefield, and fulfill their promise to Nardo about defeating Madara.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 18, 2013)

The kages get healed and take the place of the zombie hokages to hold the barrier while zombie kages fight madara


----------



## Turrin (Jun 18, 2013)

Abz said:


> _"It's like someone set this all up..."
> _
> the Rikodou set this all up....
> 
> ...



LOL that page doesn't refer to Rikudo it's Kishimoto referring to himself, I.E. Kishi flexing his God Complex muscle lol.


----------



## Magicbullet (Jun 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



kukukukukukukukuku kukukukukukuku kukukukukuku...
kukukukuk kukukukukukukuku kukukukukukukukuku kukukuku...
kukukukukukukuku...itachi...kukukuku kukukukukuku kukukuku 
kukuku kukukukuku kukukukukuku kukukukuku...kukukukuku...



































kukukuku




is what I predict


----------



## RasenganSake (Jun 18, 2013)

Magicbullet said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems quite possible..


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 18, 2013)

I have motherfucking arrived. Its simple...

It starts with Oro
The middle part deals with everyone gaining hope they're gonna win
Obito & Kakashi return
Or
Juubi begins transformation
Or
Obito, Madara or Juubi do some godly Jutsu.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 18, 2013)

Well we know it ends with Madara doing something with his eyes or with a jutsu.


----------



## limbo Kakashi (Jun 18, 2013)

Revy said:


> They can go to the battlefield, and fulfill their promise to Nardo about defeating Madara.



lol, what promise?

Madara left them for dead, they're chopped liver.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 18, 2013)

Itachi gracefully descends from Heaven, with a choir of angels at his back, land in front of Sasuke, who is in a state of shock. 

Then he raises his almighty hand and bitch slaps Sasuke in the face before ascending into Heaven once more singing ?no.?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 18, 2013)

We'll finally see for the first time (which could also be the last one) Tsunade without her youth mask appearance, but as the actual old lady she is.



auem said:


> from takL,
> 
> *Naruto preview at page 330 'wsj #30 info'
> "what are the faculties/abilities of madaras mangekyo sharingan?!!"*
> ...



If this is true then the question would be against who he'll use his MS powers on. The Edo Hokages or the Neo-Sannin?



Tifa Lockhart said:


> Itachi gracefully descends from Heaven, with a choir of angels at his back, land in front of Sasuke, who is in a state of shock.
> 
> Then he raises his almighty hand and bitch slaps Sasuke in the face before ascending into Heaven once more singing ?no.?



:rofl


----------



## Turrin (Jun 18, 2013)

I would love an Orochimaru/Evil Sasuke plot twist, but I just don't see it happening. My prediction is the following:

Tsunade questions why Orochimaru is here. Scene switches back to Juubi. Madara uses his EMS to extinguish the Amaterasu flames on the Juubi. Than some attack from Madara or Juubi happens after some typical chit chat. Scene switches to Orochimaru. Orochimaru tells Tsunade that he's there on Sasuke's orders to save them and starts using Karin's power to heal them. Tsunade or Gokage saying something about Sasuke's motives, scene gets cut off switch to Juubi again. Sasuke has used some Tech to protect the alliance from Madara's tech, confirming his ridiculous change into a good heart Konoha shinobi. Maybe Sasuke than gets handed a new head protector and the chapters ends, though that scene is optional.

Yeah it's stupid and a let down, but that's where I think Kishi is going with this and my expectations are at an all time low.


----------



## Sifus (Jun 18, 2013)

Turrin said:


> I would love an Orochimaru/Evil Sasuke plot twist, but I just don't see it happening. My prediction is the following:
> 
> Tsunade questions why Orochimaru is here. Scene switches back to Juubi. Madara uses his EMS to extinguish the Amaterasu flames on the Juubi. Than some attack from Madara or Juubi happens after some typical chit chat. Scene switches to Orochimaru. Orochimaru tells Tsunade that he's there on Sasuke's orders to save them and starts using Karin's power to heal them. Tsunade or Gokage saying something about Sasuke's motives, scene gets cut off switch to Juubi again. Sasuke has used some Tech to protect the alliance from Madara's tech, confirming his ridiculous change into a good heart Konoha shinobi. Maybe Sasuke than gets handed a new head protector and the chapters ends, though that scene is optional.
> 
> Yeah it's stupid and a let down, but that's where I think Kishi is going with this and my expectations are at an all time low.



It's okay. The manga can't possibly get worse


----------



## Turrin (Jun 18, 2013)

Sifus said:


> It's okay. The manga can't possibly get worse


Now why would you say that


----------



## Ch1pp (Jun 19, 2013)

Revy said:


> They can go to the battlefield, and fulfill their promise to Nardo about defeating Madara.



SM Naruto's clone not poofing

The promise was to stop Madara *their,* in their current location. Your logic about fulfillment after defeat just fried my brain


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 19, 2013)

AumaanAnubis said:


> lol, what promise?
> 
> Madara left them for dead, they're chopped liver.



SM Naruto's clone not poofing

I find it funny how they say win when they themselves lost in the end.


----------



## Sifus (Jun 19, 2013)

Evil hasn't posted any spoilers. I guess that means the chapter is boring?  Atleast the rage on the forum from the chapter will be entertaining.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 19, 2013)

I predict Kirin.  I also predict Madara finally taking notice of Sasuke, due to him revealing Uchiha lineage techniques.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Jun 19, 2013)

Naruto 635 Spoiler - Jiraiya's Reincarnation!

Fuck you Kishimoto. Just fuck you


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 19, 2013)

Deus ex Shinobi said:


> Naruto 635 Spoiler - Jiraiya's Reincarnation!
> 
> Fuck you Kishimoto. Just fuck you



Please do not be real.


If this is real then


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 19, 2013)

Tsunade's body will be used as sacrifice.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 19, 2013)

Yea Oro and Tsunade show up in this chapter.


----------



## vered (Jun 19, 2013)

Hossaim said:


> Please do not be real.
> 
> 
> If this is real then



Jiraya is the only one in this manga who went out as he should have.
Though Kishi is bringing people left and right, he should leave Jiraya out of this.


----------



## spiritmight (Jun 19, 2013)

Deus ex Shinobi said:


> Naruto 635 Spoiler - Jiraiya's Reincarnation!
> 
> Fuck you Kishimoto. Just fuck you




I like how you just pull the words "Jiraiya's Reincarnation!" out of your ass without so much as a shred of proof, image, or piece of Japanese text, and then go all "fuck you, Kishimoto" like your "spoiler" is 100% confirmed


----------



## bleakwinter (Jun 19, 2013)

My prediction:

Orochimaru tells Tsunade to give the Hokage title to Sasuke, or else he'll kill her and force the Edo Hokage's to wipe out the army.


*Spoiler*: __ 




...And then she beats his ass


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 19, 2013)

Let Jiraiya be dead in peace.

I predict Tsunade and the Kage will be fine as if nothing ever happened. Orochimaru will disappointing and unmenacing. Madara will sit back and do nothing as the wsj previews are always misleading.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 19, 2013)

my soothsayer abilities have predicted. Oro gives tsunade the pity look and makes a joke where he will help her heal in which he didnt do the same for her.

with amaterasu and susuanno use last chapter madara interest in the uchiha boy who appears on the scene


----------



## Near67 (Jun 19, 2013)

Jiraya and Konan are the only good people who have had their deaths respected. 
Please Kishi, don't ruin it :S


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 19, 2013)

Orochimaru will mock them like how the 5 Kages lost to a single man.
At first they won't accept his help but then Oro will reveal that he is with Sasuke and currentely they're working with the Alliance so he is there to help.

They won't believe it and Orochimaru will say Sasuke and Itachi were the ones who stopped Edo Tensei then they will let Karin cure them.

After we see Madara extinguishing Amaterasu and looking to Naruto and Sasuke. Then he says: those two are worthy to fight. Chapter ends


----------



## RaidenisDead (Jun 19, 2013)

*Oro kills Tsunade then makes Karin heal her back to life. 

Oro: sorry, Tsunade, I just had to get that out of my system.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 19, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Orochimaru will mock them like how the 5 Kages lost to a single man.
> At first they won't accept his help but then Oro will reveal that he is with Sasuke and currentely they're working with the Alliance so he is there to help.
> 
> They won't believe it and Orochimaru will say Sasuke and Itachi were the ones who stopped Edo Tensei then they will let Karin cure them.
> ...



Sadly, 

This will be the chapter.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 19, 2013)

I love how Kishi's trying to make Oro's intentions as a secret


----------



## Near67 (Jun 19, 2013)

^
I don't think that is Kishimoto.
Just some random fan who created the page.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 19, 2013)

Deus ex Shinobi said:


> Naruto 635 Spoiler - Jiraiya's Reincarnation!
> 
> Fuck you Kishimoto. Just fuck you



Honestly I'd be ok with this as long as Shisui is brought back alongside him.


----------



## MrTouchyFeely (Jun 19, 2013)

Hopefully Sasuke's true intention will be found out.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2013)

Hopefully Orochimaru butchers the Kage, Suigetsu and Karin. Then summons them as zombies, showing that he is the series villain.

_It's not going to happen. _


----------



## Revolution (Jun 19, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Orochimaru will mock them like how the 5 Kages lost to a single man.
> At first they won't accept his help but then Oro will reveal that he is with Sasuke and currentely they're working with the Alliance so he is there to help.
> 
> They won't believe it and Orochimaru will say Sasuke and Itachi were the ones who stopped Edo Tensei then they will let Karin cure them.
> ...





Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sadly,
> 
> This will be the chapter.



Why do you say sadly?  I love this idea for a chapter.  What would be a better chapter, Kyuubi?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

RaidenisDead said:


> *Oro kills Tsunade then makes Karin heal her back to life.
> 
> Oro: sorry, Tsunade, I just had to get that out of my system.



I approve.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

I predict:

- No Orochimaru
- Madara does nothing
- Obito still offpanel TnJ'd
- Juubi fodderized
- Good guys succeed in everything, with barely any effort


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 19, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Why do you say sadly?  I love this idea for a chapter.  What would be a better chapter, Kyuubi?



Because it's boring and predictable. 

We need some more despair and less hope and invulnerable heros in order for the manga to have some damn tension in this arc.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 19, 2013)

Weird in these last few chapters, the good guys have been winning EVERYTHING.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

Kazeshini said:


> Weird in these last few chapters, the good guys have been winning EVERYTHING.



Yep, ever since the Hokages came the good guys have been owning everyone with absolutely zero effort. 

If it were up to me I'd let Juubi go final form and immediately oneshot all of the Hokages and 90% of the alliance for some actual tension. Also Obito kills Kakashi.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

Spoiler Google Translated:

I bought

Tsunade During treatment covered with Katsuyu the whole body
Say Orochimaru also talk Katsuyu and can not trust, but that we believe Orochimaru
Shadow our other recovery that the recovery in order to bite the Karin Suigetsu is stuck the body

Sai Sai you have insight that it is a lie smile cherry hear what to believe in cherry and want to know the true meaning of Sasuke
Say and glad that Sakura gave me come back
Say ten tail Naruto burned by Amaterasu and rescue the other tail beast from within, but say Sasuke and burn down
Sasuke and Naruto going to turn off the tail beast each have a face trouble is I think is changing the world system of pilfering

Ten tail to isolate only the part that was burnt.
I say shadow and we rush to the battlefield
Kakashi Obito in penetrating the frame of last moment
Coming week

By massaging this since Hasho~tsu

Obito and Kakashi running through each other when you see well I'm sorry


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 19, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Why do you say sadly?  I love this idea for a chapter.  What would be a better chapter, Kyuubi?



It's not only too predictable and Orochimaru helping the Kages is just weird in itself but Kishi can do better than that. The heroes have the advantage in everything these days too. They're cracking jokes, smiling and shit. It's a damn war going on. It's ridiculous. 

The sad thing is that it's probably going to be the chapter. We need something good and fresh.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

So basically first pages Orochimaru @ Tsunade's place, then back to Juubi who deals with the Amaterasu. Naruto wants to rescue the Bijuus or something. Chapter ends with Obito and Kakashi in Legoland.


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2013)

obito back this week, oh boy. :33


----------



## Bringer (Jun 19, 2013)

I say that the spoiler is fake, it doesn't usual translate names into "Tsunade, Sakura, Obito, ETC" 

It would translate it into its meaning.


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 19, 2013)

Nic said:


> obito back this week, oh boy. :33



We had a good despair-free streak going here, but all good things must come to an end.


----------



## CA182 (Jun 19, 2013)

It seeems the panels of Kakashi and Obito end up with them both stabbing or appearing to fatally wound each other.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah, the fact that no one is dying and even smiling and cracking jokes is a huge reason I don't like this arc. I do hope atleast a 3rd of the alliance gets decimated . But if the hokages make it back, I don't see that happening.


----------



## CA182 (Jun 19, 2013)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I say that the spoiler is fake, it doesn't usual translate names into "Tsunade, Sakura, Obito, ETC"
> 
> It would translate it into its meaning.



But T posted it.

It's gotta be real.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 19, 2013)

KakaObi, finally, thank lord


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

CA182 said:


> It seeems the panels of Kakashi and Obito end up with them both stabbing or appearing to fatally wound each other.



Typical Kishi. Realistically Kakashi should stand absolutely no way against Obito... Now suddenly he's on par with him? Goddamnit Kishi.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 19, 2013)

Seems like a pretty boring chapter.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 19, 2013)

It was also obvious he'd end up ruining Obito too. 

He ruined Sasuke, ruined Sakura, ruined this whole war, hell, it was only a matter of time. And you know what the sad part is? Hatake "I have 9 fucking lives" Kakashi is going to somehow live past this. 

Damn you Kishimoto for ruining this manga.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 19, 2013)

KAKAOBI, YEEES

Finally


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2013)

what would stabbing obito again even do?  we already saw what happened last time lol


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 19, 2013)

My translator says they're saying sorry to each other?


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It was also obvious he'd end up ruining Obito too.
> 
> He ruined Sasuke, ruined Sakura, ruined this whole war, hell, it was only a matter of time. And you know what the sad part is? Hatake "I have 9 fucking lives" Kakashi is going to somehow live past this.
> 
> Damn you Kishimoto for ruining this manga.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Typical Kishi. Realistically Kakashi should stand absolutely no way against Obito... Now suddenly he's on par with him? Goddamnit Kishi.



Why would that be if his biggest advantage is no longer in play?


----------



## Rosi (Jun 19, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> My translator says they're saying sorry to each other?



I'm ok with that, but pls not so soon


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 19, 2013)

CA182 said:


> It seeems the panels of Kakashi and Obito end up with them both stabbing or appearing to fatally wound each other.


This makes the spoiler look legit for me. Obito had been soloing Killer Bee, Naruto, Gai and Kakashi until Madara showed up. Now Obito is fatally wounded by dead-battery Kakashi. This fucking anti-logic fits perfectly with the trend of this manga lately.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 19, 2013)

Why people can't understand Obito can't go with his full to Kakashi because he has emotionally weak side for him?
It's been obvious for chapters and Kishi chose Kakashi on purpose exactly because of that.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

Kakashi should've just stay dead after Pain killed him. I've come to hate him after that.



Arya Stark said:


> Why people can't understand Obito can't go with his full to Kakashi because he has emotionally weak side for him?
> It's been obvious for chapters and Kishi chose Kakashi on purpose exactly because of that.


We know, though it doesn't make it any better.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 19, 2013)

Here comes the KakaObi sets


----------



## Jad (Jun 19, 2013)

Say Orochimaru turned out to be a little bitch and left everyone to heal?


----------



## Phemt (Jun 19, 2013)

Sasuke solos the Juubi.

The Juubi can't put out Amaterasu nor can Madara with his ocular powers.

What's stopping Sasuke from burning the Juubi from head to toe, be crowned savior of the world, and end the manga?

Plot.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 19, 2013)

Omg did Kakashi TNJ Obito?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 19, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Here comes the KakaObi sets



I want to keep my Flo a bit longer


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2013)

meh Obito and Kakashi are two of my favorite characters, so looks like a decent chapter for me.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 19, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I want to keep my Flo a bit longer



Good, I prefer that one


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 19, 2013)

And now I can only lol at everyone who went crazy over the preview about Madara and his EMS.  You guys really need to stop taking previews seriously. Nothing of the sort seems to be in this chapter.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 19, 2013)

So, Kakashi is still holding back and does not want to kill his childhood friend? So pathetic.


----------



## Talis (Jun 19, 2013)

Final Jutsu said:


> Omg did Kakashi TNJ Obito?


They are charging to each other.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah Mads is not even mentioned in the spoiler 

Obito is so pathetic. He had absolutely no problems going cold blood killer on Minato, Kushina and even baby Naruto. Now suddenly he can't kill Kakashi?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 19, 2013)

So nothing happens again?


----------



## Rosi (Jun 19, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> *Kakashi Obito in penetrating the frame of last moment*
> Coming week







Maybe running through means something to do with Kamui? Because otherwise it doesn't make much sense. Why would Obito run through him?
And I don't know whether I like Kishi putting Kakashi pretty much on par no matter how much I love him, seems a bit illogical.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Maybe running through means something to do with Kamui? Because otherwise it doesn't make much sense. Why would Obito run through him?



I think they just both stab through each other or something, Kakashi with Raikiri and Obito with who knows what.


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 19, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Why people can't understand Obito can't go with his full to Kakashi because he has emotionally weak side for him?
> It's been obvious for chapters and Kishi chose Kakashi on purpose exactly because of that.


Obito could have us Juubi/ let Madara one shot Kakashi earlie. Instead, he tp with Kakashi into lego land to receive Tnj and let Alliance owned Juui + Madara who give no fuck about anything but the wood!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 19, 2013)

So Sai talks about Sakura's smile which is one of happiness, seems he's better at reading emotions than before.

Some development regarding the Bijuus inside the Juubi and somehow Naruto can feel them....

And Kakashi vs Obito too. Sounds good by me.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 19, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> And now I can only lol at everyone who went crazy over the preview about Madara and his EMS.  You guys really need to stop taking previews seriously. Nothing of the sort seems to be in this chapter.



Kishi might as well draw Madara with normal eyes.


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Yeah Mads is not even mentioned in the spoiler
> 
> Obito is so pathetic. He had absolutely no problems going cold blood killer on Minato, Kushina and even baby Naruto. Now suddenly he can't kill Kakashi?


 not to be a dick, but Minato was never freaken there during their missions as far as we saw.  Can't blame Obito for not giving a shit about a teacher who didn't really seem to give a shit about his team either. lol


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

Yet another week I'm more excited for Bleach than Naruto. Ever since the Hokages came to the battlefield this manga has been a borefest like no other.



Nic said:


> not to be a dick, but Minato was never freaken there during their missions as far as we saw.  Can't blame Obito for not giving a shit about a teacher who didn't really seem to give a shit about his team either. lol


Also his teacher's wife and their goddamn 1 minute old baby. And the whole village of Konoha. Also helped Itachi kill the entire Uchiha clan because why the fuck not. Killed countless ninjas cold blood after that.


----------



## vered (Jun 19, 2013)

naruto wants to save the tailed beasts inside the juubi so it seems.


----------



## calimike (Jun 19, 2013)

Talis said:


> They are charging to each other.



Do you mean


----------



## KevKev (Jun 19, 2013)

vered said:


> naruto wants to save the tailed beasts inside the juubi so it seems.



And how the hell is he going to do that?


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 19, 2013)

Nic said:


> meh Obito and Kakashi are two of my favorite characters, so looks like a decent chapter for me.


I feared they are gonna get one panel while we have plenty of spoiler of cheesy Alliance celebrating after pawning Juubi


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 19, 2013)

It appears Sasuke declares he's gonna change the shinobi system, which is his true intentions. The answer to what Sai and Juugo were wondering last chapter about him.

But no clues about las page's cliffhanger?


----------



## Rosi (Jun 19, 2013)

calimike said:


> Do you mean



 I hope so

Still powerscaling is weird. But that's not the first time Kishi does it.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 19, 2013)

vered said:


> naruto wants to save the tailed beasts inside the juubi so it seems.


It seems so.
Naruto wants to save the Bijuus while Sasuke wants to "kill" it.


Sennin of Hardwork said:


> It appears Sasuke declares he's gonna change the shinobi system, which is his true intentions. The answer to what Sai and Juugo were wondering last chapter about him.
> 
> But no clues about las page's cliffhanger?


The younger and elder son again so predictable.
Sasuke and Naruto will fight for more than the Hokage tittle but too bad we know how it'll end


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Yet another week I'm more excited for Bleach than Naruto. Ever since the Hokages came to the battlefield this manga has been a borefest like no other.
> 
> 
> Also his teacher's wife and their goddamn 1 minute old baby. And the whole village of Konoha. Also helped Itachi kill the entire Uchiha clan because why the fuck not. Killed countless ninjas cold blood after that.


 
well kakashi is supposed to be his sasuke.  Look at how much naruto overlooks when it comes to sasuke as well. lol


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 19, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Obito is so pathetic. He had absolutely no problems going cold blood killer on Minato, Kushina and even baby Naruto. Now suddenly he can't kill Kakashi?



Because it's _Kakashi_. Read the manga, he doesn't mention Rin's name without adding Kakashi. He and Rin always meant him everything.



Nic said:


> meh Obito and Kakashi are two of my favorite characters, so looks like a decent chapter for me.



Same here.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Jun 19, 2013)

t is not a naruto fan and he got a quick look at the chapter



> 小出しﾌﾟﾚｲごめんよわざとじゃないｗ
> 二回目読んで気付いたｗ
> 仕事中なので基本パラ見


that's t last post in the 2 ch


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 19, 2013)

KevKev said:


> And how the hell is he going to do that?


Totsuka GG, Itachi's true gift


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> It appears Sasuke declares he's gonna change the shinobi system, which is his true intentions. The answer to what Sai and Juugo were wondering last chapter about him.


Yeah. They also talk about the Bijuus, Naruto wants to save them and then Sasuke says something. I wonder what he wants to do with them.


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 19, 2013)

KevKev said:


> And how the hell is he going to do that?


Ino's mind transfer jutsu? Then when Naruto stuck there, Sasuke kill the Juubi body. Naruto dead. Sasuke became 6th Hokage!


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 19, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Yet another week I'm more excited for Bleach than Naruto. Ever since the Hokages came to the battlefield this manga has been a borefest like no other.



Same. Can't wait to learn more about Ichigo's new zanpakuto and what it's capable of.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 19, 2013)

Also Obito is holding back, there is no problem with power scale.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jun 19, 2013)

We know what the answer is now. Naruto and Sasuke will get rid of the village system, and adopt a Country system. All Ninja villages will become one Country.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jun 19, 2013)

KevKev said:


> And how the hell is he going to do that?



He's going to get help from digested Samui and Atsui of course. 

Their combined pun abilities of cold and hot will give Juubi indigestion and he'll expell the bijuu henceforth.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh great, now even the Gokages are joining the battle. And Tsunade doesn't even die. Godfuckingdamnit Kishi.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 19, 2013)

> Sai's still trying to figure out what the deal with Sasuke is so he asks Sakura. He can tell her smile is a lie.


Oh dear


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2013)

So we're already talking about PLANS for the bijuu? And why is Sakura giving a fake smile?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 19, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Yeah. They also talk about the Bijuus, Naruto wants to save them and then Sasuke says something. I wonder what he wants to do with them.



Kill them all, obviously.


----------



## vered (Jun 19, 2013)

I would assume that somehow Naruto will save the bijuus and become their jin and his fight against Sasuke will be because of that.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 19, 2013)

Carnage is here motherfuckers


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2013)

The Bijuu talk will also extend to the rest of the ninja world. Meaning Naruto will want to save them, whereas Sasuke will believe they need to be crushed in order to rule out further conflict. 

It's to be expected really, people forget that the elder brother ( Who Kishimoto will make Sasuke reflect) also wanted peace. But his way of doing things caused a war that lasted for thousands of years.


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2013)

I guess kishi really need a Obito and Kakashi moment to represent the old Naruto and Sasuke one. lol


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 19, 2013)

Talis said:


> They are charging to each other.


This  or ???


----------



## auem (Jun 19, 2013)

katsuyu is here,she is there too...
or did that happened earlier...?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 19, 2013)

So Sasuke wants to rid the world of all the bijuu in order to change the shinobi system. Interesting.  And obviously not one of the kages die. :rofl


----------



## vered (Jun 19, 2013)

Gunners said:


> The Bijuu talk will also extend to the rest of the ninja world. Meaning Naruto will want to save them, whereas Sasuke will believe they need to be crushed in order to rule out further conflict.
> 
> It's to be expected really, people forget that the elder brother ( Who Kishimoto will make Sasuke reflect) also wanted peace. But his way of doing things caused a war that lasted for thousands of years.



yea it seems Sasuke way is similar to the older brother way of thinking.


----------



## Addy (Jun 19, 2013)

dan, first time I agree with sasuke..... erase all bijuu 

makes sense. I mean, kyuubi sucks so it is good that someone wants him dead 

oro is healing tsunade and now I am rhunking he is evil because of sasuke and sakura 

we are back to obuto kakas.... wat, it ended?  but kakashi


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 19, 2013)

I'M REALLY CURIOUS ABOUT FINAL PANEL.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2013)

Um...they're going to fight over bijuu ?

what .


----------



## KevKev (Jun 19, 2013)

Gaara sheds a tear when he sees Naruto and Sasuke together


----------



## Phemt (Jun 19, 2013)

Sasuke > All bijuu's.

My god.

He is the one.

Carnage is here for realz.


----------



## RasenganSake (Jun 19, 2013)

tivu100 said:


> This  or ???


more like this


----------



## Rosi (Jun 19, 2013)

Sasuke  



RasenganSake said:


> more like this



not objecting


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 19, 2013)

ALL GOKAGE are saved??!!!

Fuck this manga, seriously.


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 19, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Oh great, now even the Gokages are joining the battle. And Tsunade doesn't even die. Godfuckingdamnit Kishi.


Who has Madara killed since being summoned? (please also count fodders since he needs some feat as a villain)


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> ALL GOKAGE are saved??!!!
> 
> Fuck this manga, seriously.



This is Kishi we're talking about. The manga has been utter 110% shit ever since the Hokages arrived.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 19, 2013)

I guess Sasuke still wants to kill Naruto since he has a Bijuu inside of him. Maybe this will be a real fight to the death like they should have, thank god. 

The fight over the shinobi system is a better viewpoint for them to battle. I mean, we all know what'll happen but at the same time it's better than fighting for the Hokage title. Hashirama extended the Bijuu powers himself to other villages like Pokemon cards so really when you think about it I wonder what the hell Sasuke plans on doing. Naruto has too much strength, he's going to have to be powered up. 

The chapter's better than I thought after getting better spoilers. Still there's some people. 

Finally Sakura and her fake smile. She probably knows it's all a facade.

Nope, the REAL final comment is this: fuck the Gokage being saved. I swear Kishi can't let anyone stay down in this manga.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 19, 2013)

So Obito uses Mokuton? How can he pierce Kakashi otherwise?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

So Sasuke seeks to destroy the bijuu well I suppose that would root out some problems but someone ought to tell him they'll just come back unless of course he means destroy them when they're apart of juubi of which brings the obvious point to Naruto and Bee who still carry there respective bijuu. I can roll with this Kishi.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 19, 2013)

No more heros goddammit!


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jun 19, 2013)

No gokages are died. Good One. Wait,..  They survived madara's wrath?  Un Fucking Believable..


----------



## vered (Jun 19, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I guess Sasuke still wants to kill Naruto since he has a Bijuu inside of him. Maybe this will be a real fight to the death like they should have, thank god.
> 
> The fight over the shinobi system is a better viewpoint for them to battle. I mean, we all know what'll happen but at the same time it's better than fighting for the Hokage title. Hashirama extended the Bijuu powers himself to other villages like Pokemon cards so really when you think about it I wonder what the hell Sasuke plans on doing. Naruto has too much strength, he's going to have to be powered up.
> 
> ...



i think it also hints Naruto may become the jin of all the bijuus like Rikudou predicted.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 19, 2013)

Rosi said:


> So Obito uses Mokuton? How can he pierce Kakashi otherwise?



inb4 Obito uses Rasengan.


----------



## sasutachi (Jun 19, 2013)

amaterasu >>> bijuss confirmed.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 19, 2013)

Sasuke becoming Hokage will be like Madara if he became Hokage...


----------



## Addy (Jun 19, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> So we're already talking about PLANS for the bijuu? And why is Sakura giving a fake smile?



either kishi is trying to show that sakura knows sasuke is irredeemable and lies to herself as I said before...... or paring wars


----------



## Harbour (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, shit chapter again.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 19, 2013)

I care zero about the alliance at this point.

This manga is a joke, atleast one Kage should have died by Madara's hand.

UGH.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

Okay with the Gokages all surviving I've officially lost the last bits of hope for this manga. Go fuck yourself, Kishi.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2013)

damn why do i never understand the obvious shit


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 19, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> ALL GOKAGE are saved??!!!
> 
> Fuck this manga, seriously.



Yea I am seriously disgusted by that as well. 

Tsunade has survived more than Naruto himself has now. She needs to just die. And I don't even have anything against her as a character. There's just no way in hell she should have survived all of that. She was supposedly at her limit twice over even before Madara ripped her in half. 

It's just a blatant display of Kishi's cowardice as an author.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 19, 2013)

Okay people you don't see the big picture here, Sasuke just killing the Bijuus "because it would erase further conflict"?

Fuck off, that's a bullshit reason. Don't you remember Juubi is stated TO BE THE SOURCE OF CHAKRA?! Don't you remember that the Juubi couldn't be killed so it had to be separated into 9 parts known as the Bijuus?

Sasuke's goal to kill the Bijuus is not just a lameass "I kill you, so the villages have no superweapons" the goal is to eliminate the ninja system ENTIRELY BY ELIMINATING CHAKRA FROM THE WORLD!

This is his goal, no Juubi, no Bijuus = chakra leaves the world, no jutsus and no ninjas. Now this is a real lasting goal.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 19, 2013)

Wait Kakashi actually managed to pierce Obito ?

and Kishi never kills anyone...


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2013)

As I said in my previous post it is more than just the Bijuu. Thinking of Shodai story and what Sasuke knows, why would have a grievance against the Bijuu? They're not responsible for the wars, they didn't hurt his clan. He more than likely wants them out of the picture because they're a source of power. As things stand, I believe he is of the state of mind that he should be the only person with that level of power in the world and that the weak should follow his orders.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jun 19, 2013)

Chapter ends with Kakashi and Obito? Already better than last 4 chapters.

But it is very disappointing that Gokages survived.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 19, 2013)

> He can tell her smile is a lie.
> Sakura says she's happy Sasuke came back.


Oh shi... Sakura hates Sasuke?!


----------



## Jad (Jun 19, 2013)

Kakashi and Obito fight off panelled? Uhuh.


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 19, 2013)

It was GG since Itachi cancelled Edo Tensei. All villains were pawned by that time.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 19, 2013)

C'mon guys. Why would Kishi kill off Gaara?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 19, 2013)

vered said:


> i think it also hints Naruto may become the jin of all the bijuus like Rikudou predicted.



Yeah I agree with this as well. 

I'm not sure exactly what Sasuke thinks but this isn't going to change a thing. We all saw what happened in the past. Rikudou Naruto is going to end up causing trouble. I look forward to seeing what he does to compete with someone like that. 

Also Jyuubi hasn't reached it's final form yet, I just remembered.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 19, 2013)

Isn't it impossible to kill the bijuu permanently? Or is Amaterasu so special that it burns them up completely?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 19, 2013)

It says that Orochimaru's group left early and that Tsunade succeeded in healing the Kages, who are on their way now.

Then what was the point of Orochimaru arriving there? And where could he be going now with Karin and Suigetsu?


----------



## Plague (Jun 19, 2013)

After reading the new spoilers, is Sakura getting over Sasuke? It said she gave a fake smile and said she was happy Sasuke was back.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2013)

Kazeshini said:


> Wait Kakashi actually managed to pierce Obito ?
> 
> and Kishi never kills anyone...



And Obito never dies. So that's kinda awks...


----------



## Addy (Jun 19, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Well, shit chapter again.



why?     


preview was wrong. thank god


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Oh shi... Sakura hates Sasuke?!


 
lol no but it's a significant moment when you remember how she faked smiled Sai when they first met and beat the shit out of him lol


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 19, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Okay with the Gokages all surviving I've officially lost the last bits of hope for this manga. Go fuck yourself, Kishi.





PikaCheeka said:


> Yea I am seriously disgusted by that as well.
> 
> Tsunade has survived more than Naruto himself has now. She needs to just die. And I don't even have anything against her as a character. There's just no way in hell she should have survived all of that. She was supposedly at her limit twice over even before Madara ripped her in half.
> 
> It's just a blatant display of Kishi's cowardice as an author.



I know, I know. 

At least Tsunade should have died, why Kishimoto why.

And then next chapter he kills Kakashi and I'll go all "  "


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2013)

People should have known this was coming. Sasuke v Naruto fight has been set up for almost 10 years now. Kishimoto wasn't going to abandon it, and he wasn't going to have it be some meaningless scrap. 

It'll be an era defining conflict in a manner similar to Shodai v Madara, and the Elder son v Younger son.


----------



## auem (Jun 19, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Okay people you don't see the big picture here, Sasuke just killing the Bijuus "because it would erase further conflict"?
> 
> Fuck off, that's a bullshit reason. Don't you remember Juubi is stated TO BE THE SOURCE OF CHAKRA?! Don't you remember that the Juubi couldn't be killed so it had to be separated into 9 parts known as the Bijuus?
> 
> ...



don't make up facts...just stop reading..


----------



## CA182 (Jun 19, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Okay people you don't see the big picture here, Sasuke just killing the Bijuus "because it would erase further conflict"?
> 
> Fuck off, that's a bullshit reason. Don't you remember Juubi is stated TO BE THE SOURCE OF CHAKRA?! Don't you remember that the Juubi couldn't be killed so it had to be separated into 9 parts known as the Bijuus?
> 
> ...



I'm not sure how true this is.

The juubi is said to be the progenitor of all things. Which is similar to how people view god in christianity.

But if you killed god would you then expect all of his creations to die or not?

The juubi created chakra yes. But I'm not sure continued chakra use is tied into the juubi's existence. 

But then I recall natural chakra being similar/the same as the juubis chakra. So maybe it is linked.

I dunno...


----------



## Revolution (Jun 19, 2013)

If the spoiler is right, its just as I suspected.  Sasuke wants to destroy the Juubi while Naruto will be their guardian and protector.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 19, 2013)

Gunners said:


> As I said in my previous post it is more than just the Bijuu. Thinking of Shodai story and what Sasuke knows, why would have a grievance against the Bijuu? They're not responsible for the wars, they didn't hurt his clan. He more than likely wants them out of the picture because they're a source of power. As things stand, I believe he is of the state of mind that he should be the only person with that level of power in the world and that the weak should follow his orders.



No, Sasuke wants to eliminate chakra entirely. Juubi is the source of chakra. He doesn't want just to "eliminate sources of power" or be the only one at those levels (it would be hillarious since Sasuke's tier can be reached without Bijuus with edo tensei for example) he wants to eliminate power, entirely.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2013)

Sasuke about to get knocked the fuck out.

Not really.

What the hell is Madara doing .


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 19, 2013)

I support Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (Jun 19, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> It says that Orochimaru's group left early and that Tsunade succeeded in healing the Kages, who are on their way now.
> 
> Then what was the point of Orochimaru arriving there? And where could he be going now with Karin and Suigetsu?



I think he is still there or if he does leave then he i think he is planning something sinister.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 19, 2013)

Man fuck Naruto's reasoning....Sasuke..you burn that shit down.


----------



## vered (Jun 19, 2013)

Sakura part seems interesting as well.


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2013)

let's not lose perspective though.   The juubi will enter its final form eventually and that will end up being the true threat anyways.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 19, 2013)

Perhaps one of the reasons why Tsunade is making it out alive is because her death would put a really bad stain on what's left of the bond between Hashirama and Madara? Or at least in the good parts of it.

The final page could be a spread like the one where Sasuke and Danzou pierced each other.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 19, 2013)

the point of oro going there is to steal genetic material for future edos....

that or a good ole fashion waste of panel time


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> No, Sasuke wants to eliminate chakra entirely. Juubi is the source of chakra. He doesn't want just to "eliminate sources of power" or be the only one at those levels (it would be hillarious since Sasuke's tier can be reached without Bijuus with edo tensei for example) he wants to eliminate power, entirely.



Do you have proof that destroying the Juubi will remove all the chakra in the world? Do you even have proof that Sasuke believes that will happen. Disagree with my prediction by all means, but don't say no and present your hogwash theory as fact.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks like good chapter to me. The final fight sasuke vs naruto will have some acceptable reason more than just a hokage title.. I support sasuke too.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Madara is waiting for Hashirama.
Now he only wants to fight with him.
He doesn't care of the rest....
To him there are only bugs on the battlefield.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm surprised more people aren't raging abut amaterasu apparently being stronger than the Juubi.  The Juubi had to separate the burning parts from itself just to stop it.

Inb4 the Sasuke and Itachi solo Juubi threads.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 19, 2013)

auem said:


> don't make up facts...just stop reading..



making up facts? I invite you to read the manga where it is stated Juubi is the source of chakra, and at least that would make sense and make Sasuke's goal big and relevant rather than "I am just eliminating nukes from the world, as if this would solve something on the grand scale", unless Sasuke is such an idiot that he thinks he is far and above everyone else's power level (HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA) and that his tier can't be reached without having Bijuus.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 19, 2013)

Man, for all this good shit to be happening to the alliance, the Juubi's final form must rape hard. 

In any case, I wonder what Obito will do from here on out.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2013)

...Wait how did I end up disagreeing with Naruto?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 19, 2013)

Itachi can solo Juubi now?


----------



## Revolution (Jun 19, 2013)

I love the way the forum is split.

We know only Naruto can win though 

Also, try not to be rude to other members who are explaining Sasuke's motives/plan/intentions.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 19, 2013)

CA182 said:


> I'm not sure how true this is.
> 
> The juubi is said to be the progenitor of all things. Which is similar to how people view god in christianity.
> 
> ...



Yes I would expect it, if the creation could survive God's death (or if he could be killed at all) then it simply meant said god wasn't really God and neither was it truly omnipotent (otherwise it would be unkillable).


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 19, 2013)

Addy said:


> I think he is still there or if he does leave then he i think he is planning something sinister.



Only thing that comes to my mind is that he's aware of Obito's Sharingan basement and is planning to go there and Edo Tensei them all. But he'd need a lot of sacrifices for the soul's vessels.

He's too unpredictable as of now.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 19, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> ...Wait how did I end up disagreeing with Naruto?



I started disagreeing with him since he couldn't come up with any better arguments against Obito.

Shinobi system sucks, it's not about friendship.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 19, 2013)

?Sasuke? said:


> Madara is waiting for Hashirama.
> Now he only wants to fight with him.
> He doesn't care of the rest....
> To him there are only bugs on the battlefield.



But why would we want a re-enactment of VoTE? Madara go away.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> making up facts? I invite you to read the manga where it is stated Juubi is the source of chakra, and at least that would make sense and make Sasuke's goal big and relevant rather than "I am just eliminating nukes from the world, as if this would solve something on the grand scale", unless Sasuke is such an idiot that he thinks he is far and above everyone else's power level (HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA) and that his tier can't be reached without having Bijuus.


Aside from Naruto he could fuck up just about everyone in the Narutoverse ( living that is).


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh, so Madara is gonna have to stop Sasuke from endangering his Moon's eye plan. 

And Naruto is gonna have to stop Sasuke from endangering the other Biju. 


And Hawk has officially became the 3rd FORCE, motherfuckers


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 19, 2013)

The Sakura part will be the most paid attention to because its looking as if it will further fuel the shipping wars. Need to get some popcorn ready.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 19, 2013)

That's not the first time the preview was focused on Madara and then we got nothing in the chapter itself. Either something is wrong or the editors are just too big Mads fanboys


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Nic said:


> lol no but it's a significant moment when you remember how she faked smiled Sai when they first met and beat the shit out of him lol



But!! I thought SasuSaku was supposed to have a big moment once ''ONST'' is back in the picture...  Sorry but SS fail as usual.


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Perhaps one of the reasons why Tsunade is making it out alive is because her death would put a really bad stain on what's left of the bond between Hashirama and Madara? Or at least in the good parts of it.
> 
> The final page could be a spread like the one where Sasuke and Danzou pierced each other.


 Tsunade got plot shield the moment dan told her as a last request to not die anytime soon.  I actually hadn't noticed that the first time around but upon rereading it was obvious she wouldn't die.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 19, 2013)

I lost my faith in Madara Uchiha.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 19, 2013)

"Sasuke says that in order for him to change the system of the shinobi world he wants to erase all the Bijuu"

i like this objective, this is something that i would expect from Sasuke.

i have Always thought that the bijuus, AS WAR WEAPONS, would have to be destroyed.

My guess is that Naruto will somehow be able to rescue them but not in a form where they can be used as weapons, you know? they would be more like summon/sage-like creatures, not with Juubi's vile chakra and enough power to destroy countries.

Its a way to keep the bijuus around and destroy the Juubi.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Itachi can solo Juubi now?



This is Kishi we're talking about. Itachi could probably solo both RS and Juubi at the same time. In base.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 19, 2013)

Ugh God, NaruSaku fans jumping on the gun as usual...

Yeah she can't be worried about his current decisions right? RIGHT?


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 19, 2013)

Kazeshini said:


> I lost my faith in Madara Uchiha.


Pretty much it happened that he couldn't kill any significant people


----------



## vered (Jun 19, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I'm surprised more people aren't raging abut amaterasu apparently being stronger than the Juubi.  The Juubi had to separate the burning parts from itself just to stop it.
> 
> Inb4 the Sasuke and Itachi solo Juubi threads.



I think theres a huge difference between the juubis final form and what we see now.
Assuming the amaterasu originated from the Juubis own eye powers(debatable ), i find it weird it cant handle it. So i think we better wait for the Juubi to reach final form before concluding he can be pawned by Amaterasu.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2013)

Wait...I thought the shipping comments were jokes...oh lawdd


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 19, 2013)

Gunners said:


> As I said in my previous post it is more than just the Bijuu. Thinking of Shodai story and what Sasuke knows, why would have a grievance against the Bijuu? They're not responsible for the wars, they didn't hurt his clan. He more than likely wants them out of the picture because they're a source of power. As things stand, I believe he is of the state of mind that he should be the only person with that level of power in the world and that the weak should follow his orders.


Bijuus are like atomic bombs.
It's too risk to let it exist.

Sure Naruto is a childish manga that will have a happy ending but in a "real" situation the best option would destroy those weapons so no one would be able to use it.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 19, 2013)

Rikudo could not kill Juubi, but Sasuke soloes with Enton

Ems >>>>>>> Rinnegan 

Just try to fuck with me Klue


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 19, 2013)

Gunners said:


> As I said in my previous post it is more than just the Bijuu. Thinking of Shodai story and what Sasuke knows, why would have a grievance against the Bijuu? They're not responsible for the wars, they didn't hurt his clan. He more than likely wants them out of the picture because they're a source of power. As things stand, I believe he is of the state of mind that he should be the only person with that level of power in the world and that the weak should follow his orders.



Sasuke has not had any contact with the bijuus to know what they really are.

For him they are like a bunch of nuclear weapons used to make war.


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 19, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> This is Kishi we're talking about. Itachi could probably solo both RS and Juubi at the same time. In base.


This manga was GG sine Itachi cancelled Kabuto's edo tensei!


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

vered said:


> I think theres a huge difference between the juubis final form and what we see now.
> Assuming the amaterasu originated from the Juubis own eye powers(debatable ), i find it weird it cant handle it. So i think we better wait for the Juubi to reach final form before concluding he can be pawned by Amaterasu.



Final form Juubi is literally the only redeeming hope for this manga. Current Juubi sucks, Madara sucks, Obito sucks.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 19, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Wait...I thought the shipping comments were jokes...oh lawdd



NaruSaku fans are thirsty for anything. ANYTHING.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Jun 19, 2013)

vered said:


> I think theres a huge difference between the juubis final form and what we see now.
> Assuming the amaterasu originated from the Juubis own eye powers(debatable ), i find it weird it cant handle it. So i think we better wait for the Juubi to reach final form before concluding he can be pawned by Amaterasu.



yeah pretty much this
and most likely the juubi can regenerate himself


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Rikudo could not kill Juubi, but Sasuke soloes with Enton
> 
> Ems >>>>>>> Rinnegan
> 
> Just try to fuck with me Klue



_The Entire Forum_ was right, MS Sasuke >>>> Rikudo Sennin


----------



## Bringer (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm going to laugh at Madara if Tsuande ends up healing herself and the other kages, without the help of Orochimaru, Karin, and Suigetsu.


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2013)

people actually believe the juubi is going to be beaten by just amateratsu?   come on now, it's typical shounen plot shit to have people do well against the lesser transformations of the fv before it reaches its final form.


----------



## k2nice (Jun 19, 2013)

Sasuke hints at killing Naruto/ Naruto battle with the erasing bijuu from world line.

Interesting


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Jun 19, 2013)

The idea isn't that Sakura wouldn't be happy if Sasuke's back.

It's that Sasuke isn't really "back" at all and she knows it. Itachi turned Sasuke from a path of destruction to a path of peace, but he's still been raised to believe in power and is ruthless in that regard. Naruto now needs to turn Sasuke from the Elder Brother's path to peace to the Younger one's.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jun 19, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> It says that Orochimaru's group left early and that Tsunade succeeded in healing the Kages, who are on their way now.
> 
> Then what was the point of Orochimaru arriving there? And where could he be going now with Karin and Suigetsu?



Going to have Suigetsu retrieve Jiraiya's mostly dead corpse from the bottom of the ocean and then have almost zombie J-man bite Karin restoring him back to full health.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 19, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Bijuus are like atomic bombs.
> It's too risk to let it exist.
> 
> Sure Naruto is a childish manga that will have a happy ending but in a "real" situation the best option would destroy those weapons so no one would be able to use it.


its the most logical possible conclusion.


I for one would love to have the news that all nuclear weapons were erased of this world.

You can say "but there are other weapons", but the nuclear ones are the most powerful and dangerous, they should start with them.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

k2nice said:


> Sasuke hints at killing Naruto/ Naruto battle with the erasing bijuu from world line.
> 
> Interesting



The only good thing in the chapter.


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 19, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> _The Entire Forum_ was right, MS Sasuke >>>> Rikudo Sennin


Since Sasuke now uses Itachi eyes now he can easily solo the whole manga!


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Ugh God, NaruSaku fans jumping on the gun as usual...
> 
> Yeah she can't be worried about his current decisions right? RIGHT?



Wait, weren't you one of those people who thought SS would kill NS once ''ONST'' is back in the picture? Sorry but NS fans aint the one who jumped the gun here. I dont blame you, most of the time ANS/SS fans cant read this manga properly.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2013)

Am I the only person who is anticipating the Bleach chapter more than this weeks Naruto? ( It's been this way for a while now actually). The war arc is just getting stale in my honest opinion. Even when the chapters have something interesting in them I just think ''eh'', because no progress has actually been made. 

It's like a seesaw, 1)one month the alliance is doing well, 2)the next month they're on the back foot 3) until certain characters make timely arrivals, 4) Go back to one.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 19, 2013)

At least Jiraiya's still dead.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 19, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> _The Entire Forum_ was right, MS Sasuke >>>> Rikudo Sennin



It's over guys.


----------



## vered (Jun 19, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Final form Juubi is literally the only redeeming hope for this manga. Current Juubi sucks, Madara sucks, Obito sucks.



There are 2 options here.Either amaterasu came from the Juubis eye powers/powers in general(which we will get to witness with his final form) or the whole eye powers originated from RS(Rinnegan,Mangekyou powers) himself and the Juubi was always just a mass of chakra/natural energy and nothing more.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 19, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Final form Juubi is literally the only redeeming hope for this manga. Current Juubi sucks, Madara sucks, Obito sucks.



Everything that's happening now just sucks.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 19, 2013)

So Amaterasu almost solos Juubi, while Obito brushes it off like a boss?  I like this.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 19, 2013)

Dokiz1 said:


> Wait, weren't you one of those people who thought SS would kill NS once ''ONST'' is back in the picture? Sorry but NS fans aint the one who jumped the gun here.



Shut up and go back to your cave.

Nothing is different than before.



Rosi said:


> So Amaterasu almost solos Juubi, while Obito brushes it off like a boss?  I like this.



Datbito again.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 19, 2013)

I am thinking that Kishi showed the bijuus in their original state to be able to make them survive. They wouldnt be giant weapons of mass destruction in that form, and since they can gather nature energy, they would still be Strong, just not in a way where evil people would go after them to bring war.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 19, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Perhaps one of the reasons why Tsunade is making it out alive is because her death would put a really bad stain on what's left of the bond between Hashirama and Madara? Or at least in the good parts of it.



Kind of pointless though. We all know that in the end, whatever angst between those two is going to be resolved. Hashirama is just going to forgive Madara whatever he did to Tsunade. 



Dark Uchiha said:


> the point of oro going there is to steal genetic material for future edos....
> 
> that or a good ole fashion waste of panel time



Hopefully the latter. We don't need more Edos.



Rosi said:


> That's not the first time the preview was focused on Madara and then we got nothing in the chapter itself. Either something is wrong or the editors are just too big Mads fanboys



They are. takL follows the twitter of one and he posts about Madara a lot.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 19, 2013)

Rinnegan is a joke.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Jun 19, 2013)

I must say, Kishimoto doesn't normally do morally grey to well. He kind of botched it with Danzou a bit, but if the spoilers ring true then he's doing alright on the build-up so far. 

Sasuke's beliefs here are quite justified, the Juubi is a massive threat to the world's safety and the power struggle over it's fragments was the source of some strife between the villages.

But Naruto sees the good in them and knows they can be redeemed just like 9-tails and 8-tails, and not treated as just weapons but instead  as individuals and friends.


----------



## santanico (Jun 19, 2013)

uh oh Sasuke, uh oh


----------



## Revolution (Jun 19, 2013)

Dokiz1 said:


> But!! I thought SasuSaku was supposed to have a big moment once ''ONST'' is back in the picture...  Sorry but SS fail as usual.



Let pairing moments be.  The main story won't be effected.



AoshiKun said:


> Bijuus are like atomic bombs.
> It's too risk to let it exist.
> 
> Sure Naruto is a childish manga that will have a happy ending but in a "real" situation the best option would destroy those weapons so no one would be able to use it.



*exhale*  Again, the Uchiha were disposed of like garbage and this is the lesson that Sasuke learns by EVERYONE- if you threaten the safety of the village you ought to be executed.

Sasuke is only doing what he believes is right.  In that sense, EVERYONE who says "Oh, its a GOOD thing the Uchiha were all murdered" should AGREE that the Juubi should all be murdered to protect the village.  

It should bother you, because you know Sasuke is going to be proven wrong by the protagonist.



Satsuma0 said:


> But Naruto sees the good in them and knows they can be redeemed just like 9-tails and 8-tails, and not treated as just weapons but instead  as individuals and friends.



Just like the Uchiha could have been.


----------



## Addy (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> I am thinking that Kishi showed the bijuus in their original state to be able to make them survive. They wouldnt be giant weapons of mass destruction in that form.



he also did that so there would be conflict between naruto and sasuke. 

indeed, sasuke just breathed new life in the manga


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 19, 2013)

We all know what will happen. 

Jyuubi won't be able to be killed and Naruto will gain the power of all the tailed beasts and be the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki and of course officially be the next Rikudou. 

It's too obvious really. I'm just wondering when Sasuke's getting his ass kicked. Probably before because if it's after he's going to need a casket instead of a band-aid.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2013)

In before good Juubi.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Guys calm down Amaterasu hasn't kill anyone in this manga...
do you seriously think that this jutsu can kill the Juubi? lol


----------



## Bringer (Jun 19, 2013)

The Bijuu can't be destroyed, they'd just reform after three years.

Unless you know, Sasuke gets Kumai and traps them in the pocket dimension forever.


----------



## SilenceOz (Jun 19, 2013)

THANK YOU KISHI.
Please make Sasuke's good guy act be a ploy or make it so he thinks he is doing what's right and just but what he is actually doing is viewed as evil by the Shinobi world.

I don't want him to ever become a good guy I want him to die by Naruto's hands but accept that maybe he was wrong in his actions.
But don't make him become buddy buddy with Konoha again..

Also why would Sakura need to lie that she's happy to Sai?


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jun 19, 2013)

Good at least my 8 years of seeing Naruto and Sasuke's characters becoming trash isn't entirely being wasted.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah I find that really weird.
Sai was a member of Team 7 there's no reason to hide anything from hiim.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 19, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> We all know what will happen.
> 
> Jyuubi won't be able to be killed and Naruto will gain the power of all the tailed beasts and be the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki and of course officially be the next Rikudou.
> 
> It's too obvious really. I'm just wondering when Sasuke's getting his ass kicked. Probably before because if it's after he's going to need a casket instead of a band-aid.


Ems > BM confirmed then bro


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 19, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Am I the only person who is anticipating the Bleach chapter more than this weeks Naruto? ( It's been this way for a while now actually). The war arc is just getting stale in my honest opinion. Even when the chapters have something interesting in them I just think ''eh'', because no progress has actually been made.
> 
> It's like a seesaw, 1)one month the alliance is doing well, 2)the next month they're on the back foot 3) until certain characters make timely arrivals, 4) Go back to one.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 19, 2013)

SilenceOz said:


> THANK YOU KISHI.
> Please make Sasuke's good guy act be a ploy or make it so he thinks he is doing what's right and just but *what he is actually doing is viewed as evil by the Shinobi world.*
> 
> I don't want him to ever become a good guy I want him to die by Naruto's hands but accept that maybe he was wrong in his actions.
> ...



Actually what he is doing should really only be viewed as evil by Naruto.

It's not like the average shinobi understands that the bijuu are all just angsty little cuddley things that need some loving. Everyone else should be prostrating themselves at his feet right about now.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 19, 2013)

•Sasuke• said:


> Guys calm down Amaterasu hasn't kill anyone in this manga...
> do you seriously think that this jutsu can kill the Juubi? lol



did not the spoiler say


> The Juubi separates its burning part from itself.



I really am not sure what are they crying for.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Jun 19, 2013)

SilenceOz said:


> THANK YOU KISHI.
> Please make Sasuke's good guy act be a ploy or make it so he thinks he is doing what's right and just but what he is actually doing is viewed as evil by the Shinobi world.
> 
> I don't want him to ever become a good guy I want him to die by Naruto's hands but accept that maybe he was wrong in his actions.
> ...



She said she's happy Sasuke's back... and she knows he isn't "back." Naruto and Sakura both know he hasn't turned friendship and sparkles just like that. The conversion to good's only half-way done.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 19, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kind of pointless though. We all know that in the end, whatever angst between those two is going to be resolved. Hashirama is just going to forgive Madara whatever he did to Tsunade.



I think that's something pre-Hokage Hashirama would do, but as we saw in his flashback that changed. I also doubt he'd be as excited to see what he was up to all this time as he said at the end of 627 to just find out his friend cut in half his granddaugther.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 19, 2013)

?Sasuke? said:


> Guys calm down Amaterasu hasn't kill anyone in this manga...
> do you seriously think that this jutsu can kill the Juubi? lol



Exactly, it will always be known as lolKaton.


----------



## vered (Jun 19, 2013)

Madara continues to do nothing.But i assume that preview hints towards his involvement starting next chapter.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I'm surprised more people aren't raging abut amaterasu apparently being stronger than the Juubi.  The Juubi had to separate the burning parts from itself just to stop it.
> 
> Inb4 the Sasuke and Itachi solo Juubi threads.


And all is right with the world again. 


Jeαnne said:


> "Sasuke says that in order for him to change the system of the shinobi world he wants to erase all the Bijuu"
> 
> i like this objective, this is something that i would expect from Sasuke.
> 
> ...


That's pretty much it.


Satsuma0 said:


> The idea isn't that Sakura wouldn't be happy if Sasuke's back.
> 
> It's that Sasuke isn't really "back" at all and she knows it. Itachi turned Sasuke from a path of destruction to a path of peace, but he's still been raised to believe in power and is ruthless in that regard. Naruto now needs to turn Sasuke from the Elder Brother's path to peace to the Younger one's.


The obvious always seems to pass by everyone here. Oh well


Jeαnne said:


> its the most logical possible conclusion.
> 
> 
> I for one would love to have the news that all nuclear weapons were erased of this world.
> ...


Pretty much.


Gunners said:


> Am I the only person who is anticipating the Bleach chapter more than this weeks Naruto? ( It's been this way for a while now actually). The war arc is just getting stale in my honest opinion. Even when the chapters have something interesting in them I just think ''eh'', because no progress has actually been made.
> 
> It's like a seesaw, 1)one month the alliance is doing well, 2)the next month they're on the back foot 3) until certain characters make timely arrivals, 4) Go back to one.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2013)

People need to take note of the fact that Sakura is concerned. If Sasuke's issue was just with the tailed beasts I doubt she'd be frightened as from her point of view they only exist as the raging Juubi right now. His current mindset is toxic, the tailed beast isn't the issue but wanting to eliminate beings whose power presents a thread is as that can extend to the other villages and what not.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Jun 19, 2013)

Madara just doesn't care. He's immortal, and about to fight an immortal Hashirama.

As far as Madara is concerned, he's already inside Mugen-Tsukiyomi.


----------



## KingBoo (Jun 19, 2013)

lmao sharingan can do anything.

what the hell is the point of the rinnegan?


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 19, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> *exhale*  Again, the Uchiha were disposed of like garbage and this is the lesson that Sasuke learns by EVERYONE- if you threaten the safety of the village you ought to be executed.
> 
> Sasuke is only doing what he believes is right.  In that sense, EVERYONE who says "Oh, its a GOOD thing the Uchiha were all murdered" should AGREE that the Juubi should all be murdered to protect the village.
> 
> It should bother you, because you know Sasuke is going to be proven wrong by the protagonist.


Yes, it's a childsish manga. Jesus Naruto saves all.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 19, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> did not the spoiler say
> 
> 
> I really am not sure what are they crying for.



It's the fact that Sasuke wants to destroy it and Naruto wants to protect it that is causing the split.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 19, 2013)

vered said:


> yea it seems Sasuke way is similar to the older brother way of thinking.


the Elder brother way of thinking would actually want to get all the bijuus for himself so that he could take over power with them, imo.

Sasuke is willing to destroy even an extremelly powerful beast that he can actually control with his eye power if he gets it.

I am actually wondering now what might really be written on that tablet, Sasuke suddenly wanting to destroy the tailed beasts is strange. It makes a lot of sense but there is more to it.


----------



## eurytus (Jun 19, 2013)

Sasuke vs Naruto over how to treat your pets, cute  
The tailed beats went from demonic creatures which people fear to little cute puppies the protagonist gets all sentimental and protective of ???


----------



## Shattering (Jun 19, 2013)

So no Madara's MS this week?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> the Elder brother way of thinking would actually want to get all the bijuus for himself so that he could take over power with them, imo.
> 
> Sasuke is willing to destroy even na extremelly powerful beast that he can actually control with his eye power if he gets it.



It still shows that Sasuke is fixated on the role power plays in peace. It should also be noted that with the Bijuu removed, he would be the most powerful person alive.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Jun 19, 2013)

Gunners said:


> People need to take note of the fact that Sakura is concerned. If Sasuke's issue was just with the tailed beasts I doubt she'd be frightened as from her point of view they only exist as the raging Juubi right now. His current mindset is toxic, the tailed beast isn't the issue but wanting to eliminate beings whose power presents a thread is as that can extend to the other villages and what not.



It's basically all there to establish more tension for the big Naruto vs Sasuke fight.

My guess is that Sasuke will observe the new bond between Naruto and Kurama and then learn the true history of the Sage during the final battle through fisty-flashbacks. That's probably what will turn him around to actually becoming a good guy, the Sage put his faith in the younger son's way of doing things to bring peace but the Elder brother conflicted with him and war ensued for thousands of years. It'll be up to Sasuke to correct that mistake or repeat it.


----------



## El sennin (Jun 19, 2013)

•Sasuke• said:


> Guys calm down Amaterasu hasn't kill anyone in this manga...
> do you seriously think that this jutsu can kill the Juubi? lol





TorJaN said:


> did not the spoiler say
> 
> 
> I really am not sure what are they crying for.



This, amateratsu didn't killed Juubi it just burned a tiny part of it and if Juubi is like Hachibi etc it can regrow members and sperate the part that was burned




BlinkST said:


> Ems > BM confirmed then bro


Yes of course if we suppose Naruto don't use his susanoo like Kyubi to protect him or his speed to dodge it


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 19, 2013)

Shattering said:


> So no Madara's MS this week?



Maybe the Gokage will probably briefly say something about it? That's it though, it seems.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Gunners said:


> It still shows that Sasuke is fixated on the role power plays in peace.* It should also be noted that with the Bijuu removed, he would be the most powerful person alive*.



Debatable.

What? You think he has some plan to rule the ala Madara.....or like he used to want anyway?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 19, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Debatable.
> 
> What? You think he has some plan to rule the ala Madara.....or like he used to want anyway?



Madara's technically dead.

Madara and Hashirama can't count, so Sasuke would indeed be the strongest man alive without bijuu around.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Debatable.
> 
> What? You think he has some plan to rule the ala Madara.....or like he used to want anyway?


It's not debatable. With the Bijuu gone he'd be the most powerful person in the verse. And he does have a plan to rule, a few chapters back he claimed that he'd be Hokage.


----------



## Addy (Jun 19, 2013)

vered said:


> yea it seems Sasuke way is similar to the older brother way of thinking.



actually, elder brother would be like "we *need *to get all bijuu to *enforce *peace".

sasuke, on the other hand, says "we need to *get rid *of bijuu to *fix *the world".

naruto wants to coexist with them but the thing is that sasuke sees them as weapons that caused nothing more than wars. 

i believe his FINAL plan will be to get rid of all chakra and ninjutsu. i think that is sasuke's new way. it won't bring peace cause man wants war blah blah blah but it is a different look at it 

............ especially when one person is the only threat in the world like madara or obito or orchimaru or akatsuki because they are born special


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara's technically dead.
> 
> Madara and Hashirama can't count, so Sasuke would indeed be the strongest man alive without bijuu around.


Trying to remain impartial to the idea. 


Gunners said:


> It's not debatable. With the Bijuu gone he'd be the most powerful person in the verse. And he does have a plan to rule, a few chapters back he claimed that he'd be Hokage.



Yeah but not the world.


----------



## Amrun (Jun 19, 2013)

OMG THE SPOILERS

MY BODY IS READY


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 19, 2013)

>Sasuke stronger than Naruto

lol good joke


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> the Elder brother way of thinking would actually want to get all the bijuus for himself so that he could take over power with them, imo.
> 
> Sasuke is willing to destroy even an extremelly powerful beast that he can actually control with his eye power if he gets it.
> 
> I am actually wondering now what might really be written on that tablet, Sasuke suddenly wanting to destroy the tailed beasts is strange. It makes a lot of sense but there is more to it.


So much about power hungry Sasuke.
He pretty much want to destroy the most powerful thing in Narutoverse.

Sasuke > RS


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 19, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Bijuus are like atomic bombs.
> It's too risk to let it exist.
> 
> Sure Naruto is a childish manga that will have a happy ending but in a "real" situation the best option would destroy those weapons so no one would be able to use it.



Bijuus aren't like atomic bombs, they are sentient. If you think about it there really isn't all that much of a difference between them and powerful human shinobi. Yes, they can be abused and controlled, but so can shinobi. Or have you forgotten things like genjutsu, Oro's body takeover and Edo Tensei?

Even their power isn't a game breaker seeing how the average kage is able to match the average bijuu.

Really, unless you are a racist who thinks sentient humans are more important than sentient non-humans wiping out the Uchiha has more justification than wiping out the bijuu. Afterall the Uchiha carry a potential danger far greater than the bijuu, as we can see with Madara, and they have a genetic disposition which makes them prone to turning evil of their own accord.
And finally in the entire manga the only ones who have successfully used a bijuu for evil are Uchiha, except for them only good guys seem able to control them. So without the Uchiha the potential risk of the bijuu will be minimized.


----------



## RasenganSake (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Revolution (Jun 19, 2013)

Parallel:

Kill the threat to the village - Uchiha Massacre 

Kill the threat to the village. - Juubi and all the Tailed Beasts (was preached to Sasuke via his own family's example along with Danzo and Hashirama's "sacrifices")


When Naruto's way is to tame and show kindness/convert the threat/tnj the threat.


Do you see the parallel conflict?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 19, 2013)

The tablet mentioned that the objective of the MS was to control the kyuubi, and we also know that it has information about the Juubi.

If it was indeed written by Rikudou, we should wonder why Rikudou would leave such a message to be read by those with special eyes, ie, either the Elder brother or those related to it...

I am thinking that Rikudou had a plan to get hid of the original Juubi once and for all, he left a message behind for the bijuus but also could have left a message for the Elder brother regarding the Juubi itself, who most likely ignored it because of his rage towards the choice that Rikudou made. 

Remember that Rikudou never managed to complete his objective, he died, so one would think that he left a task for his heirs, that was never completed because of the conflict that started between them.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 19, 2013)

So Sasuke wants to kill whoever stands in the way of his ideal of peace? Nice start.. should be fun to read how the fanboys want to talk this right


----------



## eurytus (Jun 19, 2013)

Gunners said:


> It's not debatable. With the Bijuu gone he'd be the most powerful person in the verse. And he does have a plan to rule, a few chapters back he claimed that he'd be Hokage.



Madara and Obito have rinnegans, Madara is immortal...Sasuke's plan clashes with Madara's plan, he'd get killed before he get to rule over some puny village


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 19, 2013)

Finally a hint of potential conflict. Well, it's good to see that Kishi hasn't completely given up on his own manga and remembered not only to write stuff which belongs in a world where the clouds are colored pink and everyone is prancing around happily.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Finally a hint of potential conflict. Well, it's good to see that Kishi hasn't completely given up on his own manga and remembered not only to write stuff which belongs in a world where the clouds are colored pink and everyone is prancing around happily.



Indeed. Pretty much the only thing worth anything in the chapter.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 19, 2013)

If the Juubi is the source of all chakra, doesn't that mean that destroying it will destroy the Edos?



bearzerger said:


> Bijuus aren't like atomic bombs, they are sentient. If you think about it there really isn't all that much of a difference between them and powerful human shinobi. Yes, they can be abused and controlled, but so can shinobi. Or have you forgotten things like genjutsu, Oro's body takeover and Edo Tensei?
> 
> Even their power isn't a game breaker seeing how the average kage is able to match the average bijuu.
> 
> ...



contradiction 

Complaining about being racist with a racist statement that is actually justified in the manga.

Kishi will fail unless it was just a rumor that Uchiha are prone to evil.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 19, 2013)

I need that KakaObi last page spread in my life. now

Please let chapter come out before my exam starts.


----------



## Jad (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't get Kishi. Far out. The worst author by far. Glad I don't buy his shit.

How can anyone, including himself, with a straight face, consider this story to have ANY sort of suspense when the Kages who have JUST been healed are rushing to the battlefield...

It's like 15 Kage level nin's on the field, and a few of them are God Tier level, against one shitty succubus and a lazy ass.

Also, where the hell is Lee, Gai and Tenten? Kishi, what the flying fuck.


----------



## eurytus (Jun 19, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Bijuus aren't like atomic bombs, they are sentient. If you think about it there really isn't all that much of a difference between them and powerful human shinobi. Yes, they can be abused and controlled, but so can shinobi. Or have you forgotten things like genjutsu, Oro's body takeover and Edo Tensei?
> 
> Even their power isn't a game breaker seeing how the average kage is able to match the average bijuu.
> 
> ...



are you being sarcastic? treating uchiha as a threat simply because their genes isn't racist??


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 19, 2013)

Gunners said:


> It still shows that Sasuke is fixated on the role power plays in peace. It should also be noted that with the Bijuu removed, he would be the most powerful person alive.


why would one not think that destroy weapons of mass destruction is one of the steps to archieve Peace, really?

Again, Sasuke doesnt even know what is up with the bijuus, he sees them as raging beasts. He doesnt even know that Kurama is Naruto's friend now.

And if he would be the most powerful person alive, its debatable to say the least, feels like reaching to make it look like an evil plan, which it isnt, imo. If he wanted power he would turn to Naruto and say that he wants to get the kyuubi for himself, after all if he can control it, it just adds to his power.

If it was about becoming the most powerful, Sasuke would want to become the Juubi jinchuuriki. He wants to destroy it instead, so lets not consider it evil just yet.


----------



## zuul (Jun 19, 2013)

Sasuke only wants to kill all of the tailed beast.
That's super low level of evil here Kishi. I know the fox is now Naruto's buddy but still, I wouldn't cry over its death.

I guess I'm satisfied. Super villain Sauce would have been out of place at this point.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 19, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Bijuus aren't like atomic bombs, they are sentient. If you think about it there really isn't all that much of a difference between them and powerful human shinobi. Yes, they can be abused and controlled, but so can shinobi. Or have you forgotten things like genjutsu, Oro's body takeover and Edo Tensei?
> 
> Even their power isn't a game breaker seeing how the average kage is able to match the average bijuu.
> 
> ...


I think Sasuke wants to end the shinobi system so in other words the Ninjutsu that RS created. The Bijuus are just the beginning

It was hinted that Sasuke is somehow needed to discover the truth of Ninjutsu so I think he will discover it and will choose to destroy it.

RS created Ninjutsu to bring peace but it also created the Ninjas who fight each other. If Sasuke destroy it, he will free the world from that "curse".
Then there won't be powerful people, genjutsus or anything to start a war;


----------



## Annabella (Jun 19, 2013)

I knew Kishi wouldn't kill the kages   Sasuke wanting to change the ninja system by erasing all bijuu makes sense, he'd be eliminating weapons. I suppose that's why he told the juubi to burn in the last chapter, he wants to destroy it completely. 

and Madara still doesn't care enough to do anything


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 19, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> contraction
> 
> Complaining about being racist with a racist statement that is actually justified in the manga.
> 
> Kishi will fail unless it was just a rumor that Uchiha are prone to evil.




I don't regard the Uchiha as a different race, you know. They are still humans. Perhaps I should have used the word "species-ist" or "specist" instead. XD

And from a standpoint of wiping either bijuu out completely and killing a select few humans from a neutral standpoint wiping out those humans has more of a justification. 
Not that it is all that much of a justification, you can't wipe out evil. It's stupid to even try. Even without the bijuu and the Uchiha there can still be shinobi who commit atrocities on a large scale.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 19, 2013)

LOL Sasuke just end up like Danzo.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 19, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Bijuus aren't like atomic bombs, they are sentient. If you think about it there really isn't all that much of a difference between them and powerful human shinobi. Yes, they can be abused and controlled, but so can shinobi. Or have you forgotten things like genjutsu, Oro's body takeover and Edo Tensei?
> 
> Even their power isn't a game breaker seeing how the average kage is able to match the average bijuu.
> 
> ...



Racist is the wrong word. More like Speciest.

Also, wtf? You do realize that there are huge arguments for most animals having sentience, right? And most humans, yourself likely included, think they're more important than them.

Off topic but that was just a really stupid statement on your part.


----------



## eurytus (Jun 19, 2013)

Kishi, I want some Hashimada action

why is Obito still fighting kakashi, he should be able to kill him in 5 mins.....


----------



## Dark Red Z (Jun 19, 2013)

Pussyness over pussyness over pussyness. Just what we needed, the living Kage are healed and go twards trying their luck against the same Edo Madara+ that humiliated them to begin with but the 10Tails as well.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 19, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> I don't regard the Uchiha as a different race, you know. They are still humans. Perhaps I should have used the word "species-ist" or "specist" instead. XD
> 
> And from a standpoint of wiping either bijuu out completely and killing a select few humans from a neutral standpoint wiping out those humans has more of a justification.
> Not that it is all that much of a justification, you can't wipe out evil. It's stupid to even try. Even without the bijuu and the Uchiha there can still be shinobi who commit atrocities on a large scale.



It's the same thing.  Wiping out an ENTIRE CLAN (Sasuke included, people always overlook that) and wiping out and ENTIRE BIJUU is the same thing, the same moral, the same principle, the same means to an end, the same KILL TO PROTECT THE INNOCENT.

You cannot deny this.  To pick one and reject the other is to have a double standard.  You either have to say "The Uchiha massacre was good and so is the destruction of the Bijuu" or you don't.  

You can't have it both ways.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 19, 2013)

Btw, maybe thats how Sasuke will figure out teh friendshipz stuff.

Considering that road to ninja spoiler, the bijuus will ressurge and gather at some point to help, Sasuke will see that the fact that Naruto became friends with Kurama and the other bijuus is what will make them able to save the world together.

Would explain why Rikudou made that "true power" comment, which some chapters later was contrasted with Sasuke's own. Kishi pointed that Sasuke believed that loneliness was what made Naruto and him strong, this contrasts Naruto's make friends attitude.

Basically, Naruto's way would be what will conquer Sasuke just like he did with the bijuus, which could justify the child of destiny stuff.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 19, 2013)

Sasuke needs to talk to Kurama.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 19, 2013)

Dark Red Z said:


> Pussyness over pussyness over pussyness. Just what we needed, the living Kage are healed and go twards trying their luck against the same Edo Madara+ that humiliated them to begin with but the 10Tails as well.



Yep.

They're going to be as helpful as Fodder Shinobi #407, too. 

Kishi is trying to drag every remotely important character to one place so they can all defeat the evil together, but we all know that Naruto and Sasuke (and at the moment, Hashirama) are the only ones who are going to do a single thing.

It's just fanservice. Every secondary character will get a hit on the Juubi and/or Madara, so their fans can cheer and pretend they are actually strong/important. 

He isn't even trying to hide it any longer.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Btw, maybe thats how Sasuke will figure out teh friendshipz stuff.
> 
> Considering that road to ninja spoiler, the bijuus will ressurge and gather at some point to help, Sasuke will see that the fact that Naruto became friends with Kurama and the other bijuus is what will make them able to save the world together.


I can't stand so much gayness.
Sasuke and Naruto will hug the Bijuus and become BFF.

Jesus Naruto is the worst thing that happened to this manga, it's even worse than bad plot Sasuke.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sasuke is doing the opposite of what I thought he would do, is he INSANE he's going to need Juubi's power to match Naruto who has the chakra of 7 talied beast inside of him , even if Sasuke achieves Perfect Susanoo he's going to need some additional power.


----------



## Addy (Jun 19, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Parallel:
> 
> Kill the threat to the village - Uchiha Massacre
> 
> ...



don't get wrong. i am only TRYING to talk from sauske's perspective. i am sure once he talks with bijuu like kyuubi, hachibi, and others, he will be ok with them. however, all he sees right now are monsters who killed and weapons.

also, you cant equate bijuu to people or clans.  

who was kyuubi before TNJ? yes, he was misunderstood but kishi NEVER showed him or portrayed as a human or anything related to that except for being a demon who enjoyed killing.

uchiha, on the other hand, were like senju. fought because of family feuds which exist to this day. 

i am sure that will change in the future but there is a difference between uchiha who proved their loyalty to konoha but were still treated like shit and........... kyuubi who sasuke only knows as a weapon. 

see, konoha still killed uchiha even though they were friends. sasuke knows jack shit about kyuubi aside from what karin said "mass beings of chakra".


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 19, 2013)

eurytus said:


> are you being sarcastic? treating uchiha as a threat simply because their genes isn't racist??



Not exactly. I was mostly trying to show the logical flaw of justifying the extermination of the bijuu, when there are humans around who pose a far greater and more concrete danger. Also I don't regard the Uchiha as a separate race. If you are looking at it objectively and judge humans and bijuu as equals, which they are, then the Uchiha have more of a justification to be exterminated. I'm not saying that it would be good or right.



AoshiKun said:


> I think Sasuke wants to end the shinobi system so in other words the Ninjutsu that RS created. The Bijuus are just the beginning
> 
> It was hinted that Sasuke is somehow needed to discover the truth of Ninjutsu so I think he will discover it and will choose to destroy it.
> 
> ...



So first he comes for the bijuu, and I won't say anything because I don't have any bijuu.

Then he comes for the kekkai genkai users and I won't say anything because I don't have a kekkai genkai. 

Then he comes for the rest of the chakra users and I won't say anything because I can't use chakra. 

And when he comes for smart-asses like me there won't be anyone around to say anything.


----------



## Addy (Jun 19, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yep.
> 
> They're going to be as helpful as Fodder Shinobi #407, too.
> 
> ...



the fucking hokages are just cheerleaders right now. what the fuck will the shit gokages do?


----------



## Amrun (Jun 19, 2013)

I care only that Sakura isn't glad Sasuke's back and that Kakashi/Obi final panel.  The rest is lulz.  But they're obviously going to fight over the bijuu issue.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 19, 2013)

Im torn about sasuke desicion. Though I do see him being right in the sense that Bijuu are the main cause of war. But it seems that Kekkeis also are a huge war starter as well. Remember when Kumo tried to kidnap Hinata to gain the Byakugan and failed. Well that almost started a war. Maybe if there way to cut off the immense chakra from the bijuu or disperse it so that they no longer have the chakra to become such weapons of mass destruction it would be a better option.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

Kishi should just change the manga name to _*My Little Bijuu: Friendship is Magic*_. Original fans can just go ahead and abandon ship, there's nothing left for us here.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 19, 2013)

Eliyua23 said:


> Sasuke is doing the opposite of what I thought he would do, is he INSANE he's going to need Juubi's power to match Naruto who has the chakra of 7 talied beast inside of him , even if Sasuke achieves Perfect Susanoo he's going to need some additional power.


It seems Sasuke = Naruto + 9 Bijuus + Minato's gift.
Feel NF's rage. 


JuubiSage said:


> Kishi should just change the manga name to _*My Little Bijuu: Friendship is Magic*_. Original fans can just go ahead and abandon ship, there's nothing left for us here.


We still want to see the end.


Addy said:


> the fucking hokages are just cheerleaders right now. what the fuck will the shit gokages do?


As someone said they'll take the Hokage's place in the barrier so they will be able to fight. Kishimoto still want to make the Hokages fight for the fan service.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> Sasuke needs to talk to Kurama.



How well did that chat go last time?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 19, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Kishi should just change the manga name to _*My Little Bijuu: Friendship is Magic*_. Original fans can just go ahead and abandon ship, there's nothing left for us here.



In chapter 3, if Sasuke had said his goal was to kill all of the bijuu...he would have been the hero.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 19, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> I can't stand so much gayness.
> Sasuke and Naruto will hug the Bijuus and become BFF.
> 
> Jesus Naruto is the worst thing that happened to this manga, it's even worse than bad plot Sasuke.


get ready...


----------



## zuul (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Btw, maybe thats how Sasuke will figure out teh friendshipz stuff.
> 
> Considering that road to ninja spoiler, the bijuus will ressurge and gather at some point to help, Sasuke will see that the fact that Naruto became friends with Kurama and the other bijuus is what will make them able to save the world together.
> 
> ...



So Naruto's upcoming TNJ would be to teach Sauce the power of friendship.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jun 19, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> It seems Sasuke = Naruto + 9 Bijuus + Minato's gift.
> Feel NF's rage.
> 
> We still want to see the end.




Only if Sasuke achieves some type of enhanced Rinnegan that's beyond Nagato/Madara , I can't see him matching that power with just EMS.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 19, 2013)

Eliyua23 said:


> Sasuke is doing the opposite of what I thought he would do, is he INSANE he's going to need Juubi's power to match Naruto who has the chakra of 7 talied beast inside of him , even if Sasuke achieves Perfect Susanoo he's going to need some additional power.



Chances are he'll end up being beaten by Naruto before he even becomes the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki. Beyond that he'll get something beyond the EMS which is what a lot of people seem to disagree on. He'll end up getting the Sharinnegan or something.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 19, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Kishi should just change the manga name to _*My Little Bijuu: Friendship is Magic*_. Original fans can just go ahead and abandon ship, there's nothing left for us here.


i loled 


i hope that the bijuus will sacrifice themselves destroying the Juubi once and for all, i like Pok?mon but it feels just out of place here.


----------



## Addy (Jun 19, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> How well did that chat go last time?



kyuubi "you remind me of madara"
sasuke "...."
kyuubi ".... what? "
sasuke "*pets kyuubi on nose and suppresses his chakra*"
kyuubi ""


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 19, 2013)

Addy said:


> the fucking hokages are just cheerleaders right now. what the fuck will the shit gokages do?



Play scissors paper stone with Lee and Tenten. Winner gets one panel per hundred chapters. Tenten has been winning like shit.


----------



## El sennin (Jun 19, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> It seems Sasuke = Naruto + 9 Bijuus + Minato's gift.
> Feel NF's rage.



You mean Sasuke + Itachi eyes + probably what karin did to him that will give him rinnegan or new occular power = Naruto + Bijuu's chakra

I think Naruto will be of only ones that can control the ten tail power because he is an Uzumaki so he can bear the massive power of the 10T and because of the fact that he is also a sage and we know that Juubi's chakra is somehow related to nature energy i think it will come up when the problem of what we do now with the 10 T cause he can't be defeated it need to be sealed or it will reappear


----------



## Amrun (Jun 19, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Kishi should just change the manga name to _*My Little Bijuu: Friendship is Magic*_. Original fans can just go ahead and abandon ship, there's nothing left for us here.



uh

it's always been this way.

not sure what you think has changed there.


----------



## Sagitta (Jun 19, 2013)

Sasuke reminds me of a stupid kid in a gang. Little shit who doesn't listen to nobody. I hope Naruto pulverizes him into the ground. I sooooo want to see that. It would redeem everything.


----------



## eurytus (Jun 19, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Not exactly. I was mostly trying to show the logical flaw of justifying the extermination of the bijuu, when there are humans around who pose a far greater and more concrete danger. Also I don't regard the Uchiha as a separate race. If you are looking at it objectively and judge humans and bijuu as equals, which they are, then the Uchiha have more of a justification to be exterminated. I'm not saying that it would be good or right.



how are the uchiha more deserving of extermination than the Bijuu? I merely find it ironic that you accuse other people of being spiecist yet you agree with a group can be classified as threat simply because of the genetics


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

Amrun said:


> uh
> 
> it's always been this way.
> 
> not sure what you think has changed there.



There never was much hope...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 19, 2013)

zuul said:


> So Naruto's upcoming TNJ would be to teach Sauce the power of friendship.


it ties the plot perfectly.

Fucking Kishi. He will make Naruto show Sasuke how he should become a treehugger and then they will fuse together with all bijuus and become Rikudou, destroy the Juubi using a friendship jutsu, and when its over they will fuck each other while visiting different places around the ninja world to show what true love is. Just what we all needed.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 19, 2013)

Sagitta said:


> Sasuke reminds me of a stupid kid in a gang. Little shit who* doesn't listen to nobody*. I hope Naruto pulverizes him into the ground. I sooooo want to see that. It would redeem everything.



I am a major Sasuketard, but I agree heavily with the bolded.  His arrogance is going to get him knocked hard to the ground, pulverized by Naruto or not.


----------



## Addy (Jun 19, 2013)

love the chapter and it isn't even out 

and people say what they want, sasuke's new plan makes sense


----------



## zuul (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> it ties the plot perfectly.
> 
> Fucking Kishi. He will make Naruto show Sasuke how he should become a treehugger and then they will fuse together with all bijuus and become Rikudou, destroy the Juubi using a friendship jutsu, and when its over they will fuck each other while visiting different places around the ninja world to show what true love is. Just what we all needed.



You forgot the part about them pucking rainbows. 

I have been reading too much grim dark stuff, so cheesiness doesn't bother me much as of late.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Addy said:


> kyuubi "you remind me of madara"
> sasuke "...."
> kyuubi ".... what? "
> sasuke "*pets kyuubi on nose and suppresses his chakra*"
> kyuubi ""



So I assume the second time will go

Kurama: "Hey, it's that Madara like kid. "
Sasuke: "......"
Kurama: ".... what? "
Sasuke: *Takes out needle and puts down Kurama *
Naruto: "Sasuke what the hell?! "


----------



## Revolution (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm coming to realize that Kishimoto is smarter then we give him credit for (if the spoiler is right).  He is setting up a conflict that is entirely justified by both parties.


----------



## Klue (Jun 19, 2013)

Destroy the Bijuu?

That son of a bitch.


----------



## zuul (Jun 19, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I'm coming to realize that Kishimoto is smarter then we give him credit for (if the spoiler is right).  He is setting up a conflict that is entirely justified by both parties.



Agree.
And he doesn't have to revert Sasuke's back to his old destructive Uchiha butthurt ways.


----------



## vered (Jun 19, 2013)

better wait for ohanas script before anything.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 19, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Racist is the wrong word. More like Speciest.




Yeah, I noticed. But since I defined it as a matter of bijuu vs humans, I though people would actually see that distinction and not ignore everything but that word



> Also, wtf? You do realize that there are huge arguments for most animals having sentience, right? And most humans, yourself likely included, think they're more important than them.



Killing is a part of nature. As long as it's for sustenance or to protect once habitat it's not inherently wrong. But you are right in so far that I probably misused the word since I only meant those with at least human level of intelligence. And those are more important to me.



> Off topic but that was just a really stupid statement on your part.



I know, it was stupid of me to assume people would see the exaggerated nature of my post. It's not as if I gave any sign like this  to show that it was intended to be taken with a grain of salt


----------



## Sagitta (Jun 19, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I am a major Sasuketard, but I agree heavily with the bolded.  His arrogance is going to get him knocked hard to the ground, pulverized by Naruto or not.



I predict epic battle ensue! Im stoked.


----------



## Klue (Jun 19, 2013)

If we're lucky, Kakashi and Obito both will meet their end. Death speeches/flashbacks avoided.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 19, 2013)

Klue said:


> Destroy the Bijuu?
> 
> That son of a bitch.



He's only doing what he learned from Itachi, Danzo, and Hashirama 

sacrifice to protect the village


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I'm coming to realize that Kishimoto is smarter then we give him credit for (if the spoiler is right).  He is setting up a conflict that is entirely justified by both parties.


You think? 


Klue said:


> Destroy the Bijuu?
> 
> That son of a bitch.



Sounds like a good idea. Let's get rid of them nukes.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 19, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I am a major Sasuketard, but I agree heavily with the bolded.  His arrogance is going to get him knocked hard to the ground, pulverized by Naruto or not.


Naruto also "doesn't listen to nobody" and he is still Jesus.
The difference is that one is the main protagonist who is always right while the other is the antagonist who obviously is wrong.


----------



## Magicbullet (Jun 19, 2013)

So Kakashi and Obito finish each other off?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2013)

Ahaha I like how Naruto and Sakura are beginning to regret chasing after Sasuke all these years.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Jun 19, 2013)

Kakashi and Tobi stab each other. And only Kakashi will die, because he had already tried that before, with greeeeeeeeeat success.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

Klue said:


> If we're lucky, Kakashi and Obito both will meet their end. Death speeches/flashbacks avoided.



Knowing Kishi... Kakashi survives, Obito is TnJ'd and uses Rinne Tensei to ress everyone, ever.


----------



## Klue (Jun 19, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> He's only doing what he learned from Itachi, Danzo, and Hashirama
> 
> sacrifice to protect the village





ShadowReij said:


> You think?
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good idea. Let's get rid of them nukes.



A true man would become the Juubi's Jinchuuriki and control that awesome power.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jun 19, 2013)

Addy said:


> love the chapter and it isn't even out
> 
> and people say what they want, sasuke's new plan makes sense



I second this


----------



## Addy (Jun 19, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ahaha I like how Naruto and Sakura are beginning to regret chasing after Sasuke all these years.



rookie 9 to sakura and naruto "NO FUCKING SHIT "


----------



## zuul (Jun 19, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Naruto also "doesn't listen to nobody" and he is still Jesus.
> The difference is that one is the main protagonist who is always right while the other is the antagonist who obviously is wrong.



It annoys me too. 

But well, I just learned to deal with it.


----------



## Addy (Jun 19, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> He's only doing what he learned from Itachi, Danzo, and Hashirama
> 
> sacrifice to protect the village



again, there is a difference between weapons and real human beings.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Jun 19, 2013)

You know your story has lost quality when MASKED Tobi was that true man, despite being........eh, 1/6 man, 5/6 Zetsu.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 19, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Naruto also "doesn't listen to nobody" and he is still Jesus.
> The difference is that one is the main protagonist who is always right while the other is the antagonist who obviously is wrong.



And that is a problem.  I seriously believe that THEY ARE BOTH RIGHT in this situation.  

Being a children's manga, that is the expected formula.

Kishi, show me some guts and show us you can resolve this, keep Naruto the "hero" without proving Sasuke "wrong" with his desire to rid the world of chakra (which might also destroy the Edo Madara)


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Magicbullet said:


> So Kakashi and Obito finish each other off?







Klue said:


> A true man would become the Juubi's Jinchuuriki and control that awesome power.



There is such a thing as too much power you know.


----------



## Addy (Jun 19, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> As someone said they'll take the Hokage's place in the barrier so they will be able to fight. Kishimoto still want to make the Hokages fight for the fan service.



looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool, the hokage level barrier maintained by fodder kages?


----------



## Revolution (Jun 19, 2013)

Addy said:


> again, there is a difference between weapons and real human beings.



and Naruto views those Bijuu _weapons_ as "human beings."


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 19, 2013)

Seriously the emo kid needs to talk to Kurama so he can understands bijuu feelings.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jun 19, 2013)

Kakashi being on the same level as Minato can now be up for further debate...


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jun 19, 2013)

I love the idea of kakashi and obito die together in the kamuiland... I feels so good when i visualize the die stabbing each other after saying sorry..


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 19, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> And that is a problem.  I seriously believe that THEY ARE BOTH RIGHT in this situation.
> 
> Being a children's manga, that is the expected formula.
> 
> Kishi, show me some guts and show us you can resolve this, keep Naruto the "hero" without proving Sasuke "wrong" with his desire to rid the world of chakra (which might also destroy the Edo Madara)


Your hope will turn in a big disappointment.
Sasuke will change in the end to fit Naruto's desire.

That happens since Zabuza's arc.


Addy said:


> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool, the hokage level barrier maintained by fodder kages?


Minato, Tobirama, Sarutobi and Hashirama are too awessome to lose their time with that barrier.


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 19, 2013)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Kakashi being on the same level as Minato can now be up for further debate...


Minato only vs Kamui Tobito, Kakashi vs Kamui and Rinnegan Tobito. Let's the debate start.
Chapter finally out


----------



## Plague (Jun 19, 2013)

You know, as this "fight" goes on, it's becoming more and more pathetic. Kishi really wrote himself into a corner.


----------



## eurytus (Jun 19, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Your hope will turn in a big disappointment.
> Sasuke will change in the end to fit Naruto's desire.
> 
> That happens since Zabuza's arc.



His conversion is merely about becoming a bigger animal lover


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 19, 2013)

F it. All these wasted panels of Karin and Suigetsu acting like fools and he can't give spare proper panels for other characters. Seriously SHIT


----------



## Horan (Jun 19, 2013)

That last page, I just?????? There wasn't even a buildup or anything. 

I was actually starting to think that it was gonna get better, that the following chapters would make up for the horrible execution of the Team 7 reunion, but no.

If Kakashi dies, maybe I just will drop the manga entirely. I'm hoping with every fiber of my being that he doesn't.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 19, 2013)

Horan said:


> If Kakashi dies, maybe I just will drop the manga entirely. I'm hoping with every fiber of my being that he doesn't.



I think you mean _"If Kakashi doesn't die"_....


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 19, 2013)

I found it interesting that Naruto said he and Kurama would extract the Bijuu themselves.

How would they do it? Some new sealing/unsealing jutsu?


----------



## Sango-chan (Jun 19, 2013)

Well the Godaime lives to fight another day.........


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 19, 2013)

i was right on the money.


----------



## vered (Jun 19, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I found it interesting that Naruto said he and Kurama would extract the Bijuu themselves.
> 
> How would they do it? Some new sealing/unsealing jutsu?



perhaps kurama knows how to do it.


----------



## Abz (Jun 19, 2013)

And look what happens when Obito and kakashi are back 

i really don't want kakashi to die....his character story isn't even complete yet


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 19, 2013)

Everyone gets to live except Neji.


----------



## Jad (Jun 19, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> F it. All these wasted panels of Karin and Suigetsu acting like fools and he can't give spare proper panels for other characters. Seriously SHIT



Exact same fucking thing went through my head. He wasted a bunch of pages on a shitty dialogue exchange between Karin, Suigetsu and Orochimaru... Really. Where are all those people spouting, "Oh, Kishi wouldn't waste panel on Team Gai, they aren't relevant". Ok, explain this pile of shit that is called a chapter....

Once again, couple of panels for Kishi's favorites, Team 10...Wasted.


----------



## Xin (Jun 19, 2013)

*[EDIT] Chapter summary*

​


----------



## Rios (Jun 19, 2013)

boooooooooring


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jun 19, 2013)

LEL SO RANDUM.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 19, 2013)

vered said:


> perhaps kurama knows how to do it.


 
Or Naruto knows how to do it because the other beasts told him how to free them from the juubi using the chakra they gave to him.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 19, 2013)

The worst Naruto Chap i ever read in my life, even worse than naruto getting beat by that cloud fodder ho

 fucking seriously. someone needs to off this dude, sasuke has served his purpose the entire naruto world evolves around him, even before he was born he's being tied to some shit about hashi and mads, shit is fucking ridiculous, bitch you either a fucking good guy or bad guy, and then this bitch, karin, fucking horrible fucking character, her and suigestu, and then kishi has the nerve to make orochimaru an comic relief scene, fuck out of here, this manga is just pure shit now, it's on an fairy tail level right now, this shit is just pathetic


----------



## Plume (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm finally excited about the Naruto vs. Sasuke battle to come... now that they have a good reason to fight about, and I can see how both of them are right. Sasuke's logic is right. But it's just like Naruto to try and save something if he's able to. Obviously the protagonist will win, but now the fight can actually become interesting *happy*

EDIT: And I agree about Karin being annoying. She's WORSE than Part I Sakura on the Sasuke fangirling, and that's no easy feat!


----------



## pimpnamedslipback (Jun 19, 2013)

the panels with oro/karin/suigetsu were pointless...other than that i have no prblem w/ the chapter overall, the pace was not bad, or at least not as boring as I'd expected...and team 7 cracked me up in this chapter lmao especially Sauce


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Jun 19, 2013)

Someone should make a edit thread with that creepy smile of Sakura


----------



## Rai (Jun 19, 2013)

Katsuyu can one-shot Orochimaru


----------



## takL (Jun 19, 2013)

getting exciting but...
darn wsj preview! where is madaras mange!

next preview from ohana
"obito came on the scene with kakashi!! and...?!"


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 19, 2013)

Kishi no!!! It's supposed to be the other way around!!!


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 19, 2013)

^
Oh no!That implies...


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Jun 19, 2013)

Really Kishi


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 19, 2013)

Drawing Chalk said:


> Really Kishi


 Did Kishi just give readers an ass in the first panel on that page! Can someone explain the meaning of this ass ?("I love you" or "Kiss my ass")


----------



## Mateush (Jun 19, 2013)

Awesome chapter. However, I'm a bit disappointed that Tsunade was saved. I wanted her to be in Edo form, because it's perfect for her summon Katsuyu.

edit:
I really wonder what ability Naruto and Kurama do have, able to release the bijus from the Juubi. Maybe Naruto can do like he did in his tag war with Kurama?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 19, 2013)

Awesome chapter; a lot happened 

Can't wait for next week's chapter.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jun 19, 2013)

such a gay chapter with Oro's "winds of change" speech and the attempt at humor between Suigetsu, Karin, & Oro


----------



## takL (Jun 19, 2013)

about kanji for byakugo

saukras mark on the forehead  is written as 白豪　both in chap 632 and 634.
and according to ohana byakugo of tsunades power in this chap 635 is 百豪 same as in the chap 577.
so the kanjis werent typos.

豪 basically means bravery, balls, magnitude, dynamism, vigour and so forth.
白  is one(一） shoter than 百　in this case, maybe?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 19, 2013)

People not liking the Suigetsu, Karin and Orochimaru interaction? Handful of haters on a sea of happy people.


----------



## eluna (Jun 19, 2013)

Well is better then before,Tsu and the other kages back,Oro and Sasuke intetions and Karin Suigetsu interactions but is only me or we gonna see Sasuke vs Naruto because of the other bijus inside Juubi?The last page FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Moeka (Jun 20, 2013)

We don't know that yet though ;o


----------



## flamesNfrost (Jun 20, 2013)

Moeka said:


> We don't know that yet though ;o



Cmon man.. Kishi is a fucking joke.. I am sick of his bullsh1t.... He doesn't have balls to make sasuke a villain... END  OF


----------



## Moeka (Jun 20, 2013)

flamesNfrost said:


> Cmon man.. Kishi is a fucking joke.. I am sick of his bullsh1t.... He doesn't have balls to make sasuke a villain... END  OF


Well yeah he kinda did sink his story down the well but I am an optimist ^_^
All I can say is either be one or end your suffering by dropping it, which you already did i assume~


----------



## Nic (Jun 20, 2013)

reading comprehension?  Sasuke being converted at this point in the story?


----------



## flamesNfrost (Jun 20, 2013)

Moeka said:


> Well yeah he kinda did sink his story down the well but I am an optimist ^_^
> All I can say is either be one or end your suffering by dropping it, which you already did i assume~



I already did... \Gave up on bleach... I will not bother with this crap either.. Kishi ruined the manga... After all this to haves sasuke and orochimaru converted in one chapter. Its just too funny.... Good luck with this piece of crap manga kishi!


----------



## flamesNfrost (Jun 20, 2013)

Nic said:


> reading comprehension?  Sasuke being converted at this point in the story?



CMOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.... How much more proof do you need......


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Jun 20, 2013)

same old shit ... go away OP...


----------



## Not another narutard (Jun 20, 2013)

You know, the problem is... OP is absolutely right in what he says


----------



## Louchan (Jun 20, 2013)

Is someone holding you at gun point and forcing you to keep reading it?


----------



## Addy (Jun 20, 2013)

sasuke'a character is covered inception 

i am a good guy, now i am a  bad guy, now  i am good guy, no i mean bad.......


----------



## Rios (Jun 20, 2013)

Thats how you want to see him, which is not objective at all. Objectively speaking he is in the grey, not some black and white bullshit you want to believe in.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 20, 2013)

flamesNfrost said:
			
		

> Sasuke gets converted in one chapter... Orochimaru gets converted in one chapter... I was finally done with bleach 3 chapters ago and* today i am done with naruto...*


----------



## Arisu (Jun 20, 2013)

I love using this gif whenever someone drops the manga


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 20, 2013)

WTF are you doing Kishi? Don't kill Kakashi again!! I was worried what Sakumo said to Kakashi was a foreshadow and hoped that would never happen. And I seriously hope Obito doesn't die from that when he already took a Raikiri and wasn't even fazed by it. All that hype you did with Naruto being the one to beat Obito and you're having Kakashi do it. No no no, unacceptable


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jun 20, 2013)

I thought this chapter ("A New Wind") was meh. I was hoping that we could get to see Tsunade's true old & wrinkle self. I wished we were shown more of Kakashi & Obito than just one panel of them stabbing each other. I can understand why Sasuke wants to completely destroy the Juubi but he should realize that he can't do that since it will just resurrect itself in future and continue going on a rampage.


----------



## takL (Jun 20, 2013)

some of the lines from ohanas full script.
635 new winds 

Oro: its just a part of katsuyu summoned from Shikkotsu-rin....this one is rather small (for a katsuyu), my dear. 

Karin: slugs aside, the 5 kages are what we should focus on now you, stupid!

Suigetsu: yikes...this isnt like a long torso...I know...

Orochimaru: katsuyu...im here to treat the 5 kages...im no enemy, hon.

Suigetsu: eh!! Now you declared your Sasuke love in public!!
Karin: no..no fucking way..!! that shitty asshole Sasuke like...why the fuck I should!! (=why the fuck should I like that shitty asshole Sasuke!! -karin always messes her word order when flustered about sasuke) 
His having almost killed me is so...irresistible...not!! 
Suigetsu: what are u trying to say!? Hem... you had teeth marks all over your body before Sasuke ever bit u, didnt you, miss!!

suigetsu: dont assume the so-what attitude, you denture making machine!! what kind of system  ur body got, basically! you are the one whos weirdo, dont you think!!

Karin: (and youre the most weird one!)
Suigetu: ( youre kinky =変態hentai as well as metamorphic =変体hentai!!)

Karin: at this rate I can end up looking old being sucked too much... 

Orochimaru: cos I have a wider range of interests now....in the past I wanted to be the wind that turns the windmill mysefl, darling. but now I know the pleasure of waiting for the other winds that no one knows when will blow ... and I dont want the winds to get sealed up before I can enjoy them.


Orochimaru: like we, the 3 nins ended up, things wont go as you wish honey…cant stay monolithic　forever…Distortions should happen somewhere, you know. (maybe thats why im curious to see where Sasuke-kuns heading for. waiting for his wind... at leisure...) 

Sasuke: no. ill keep on burning it down 
Naruto:...!
Hash: !
Mob: Good-Oh!!just a little bit more!!
Naruto: Oy! Sasuke!
Sasuke: (...i ll deal with all the negative aspects/legacies of the system from the past! and a new...) !!


----------



## Not another narutard (Jun 21, 2013)

Rios said:


> Thats how you want to see him, which is not objective at all. Objectively speaking he is in the grey, not some black and white bullshit you want to believe in.



No. Zuko from ATLA is a grey character. Even Zabuza or Nagato were grey... Sasuke may have been grey in part one, but in shippuden he started being a pure black character (Tries to kill Naruto without hesitation), then he turns good (Kills Orochimaru and frees the prisioners), then he turns back and becomes a psycho (Trying to literally kill everyone), then he turns good and tries to create a world of peace... cmon'...


----------



## Rios (Jun 21, 2013)

If he really wanted to kill Naruto at the beginning of part 2 he wouldnt have hugged him, giving his team ample opportunities to counter attack.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 21, 2013)

It's only boring because you're used to it.

We'll see you in ten chapters when they're still evil.


----------



## Danzio (Jun 21, 2013)

Some pottymouth on Karin.


----------



## auem (Jun 21, 2013)

takL said:


> some of the lines from ohanas full script.
> 635 new winds
> 
> Oro: its just a part of katsuyu summoned from Shikkotsu-rin....this one is rather small (for a katsuyu), my dear.
> ...


i always thought there was a hentai aspect in Karin...funny to find Suigetsu pointing to that....


----------



## takL (Jun 21, 2013)

auem said:


> i always thought there was a hentai aspect in Karin...funny to find Suigetsu pointing to that....



suigetu meant oro....


----------



## auem (Jun 21, 2013)

takL said:


> suigetu meant oro....



oh!i misunderstood..

though i always see Karin as someone who is deep in S&M....


----------



## ch1p (Jun 21, 2013)

takL said:


> Oro: its just a part of katsuyu summoned from Shikkotsu-rin....this one is rather small (for a katsuyu), my dear.



So the original script hints that Katsuyu is a name for the conglemerate of slugs summoned from the forest? Katsuyu is not a being, it's a conglemerate of beings?



> Karin: no..no fucking way..!! that shitty asshole Sasuke like...why the fuck I should!! (=why the fuck should I like that shitty asshole Sasuke!! -karin always messes her word order when flustered about sasuke)
> His having almost killed me is so...irresistible...not!!
> Suigetsu: what are u trying to say!? Hem... you had teeth marks all over your body before Sasuke ever bit u, didnt you, miss!!







> suigetsu: dont assume the so-what attitude, you denture making machine!! what kind of system ur body got, basically! you are the one whos weirdo, dont you think!!
> Karin: (and youre the most weird one!)
> Suigetu: ( youre kinky =変態hentai as well as metamorphic =変体hentai!!)


This is even "worse" than I previously thought. 



> Karin: at this rate I can end up looking old being sucked too much...



So Karin heals by giving her life force away, exactly like Nagato getting old as he gave his life to revive people... That's not very practical. 



> Orochimaru: (...) hon (...) darling (...) honey


----------



## takL (Jun 21, 2013)

auem said:


> oh!i misunderstood..
> 
> though i always see Karin as someone who is deep in S&M....



yea, she seemed sadistic at first and now she sounds totally masochisic.



ch1p said:


> So the original script hints that Katsuyu is a name for the conglemerate of slugs summoned from the forest? Katsuyu is not a being, it's a conglemerate of beings?



meybe oro meant 'rather smallish  for a summon of katsuyu' but sort of yes there seems to be lots of slug bodies that share one mind.

oro always speaks like a madam.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 21, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

I have to say, If Hashirama knows what Naruto knows about the Bijuu being sentient and having their own lives, *HE IS A COMPLETE ASSHOLE FOR CRUCIFYING THEM!*


----------



## ch1p (Jun 21, 2013)

takL said:


> yea, she seemed sadistic at first and now she sounds totally masochisic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe she's both, depending on whether she's watching or she's the target of it.


----------



## takL (Jun 21, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> I have to say, If Hashirama knows what Naruto knows about the Bijuu being sentient and having their own lives, *HE IS A COMPLETE ASSHOLE FOR CRUCIFYING THEM!*



i think hash knows that erasing 10b/its chakra completely from the world should violate natural laws.
10b is the origin of everything on earth.


----------

